# Mi devo curare?



## Silvano (20 Maggio 2010)

Buongiorno a tutti

Sono sposato da 5 anni e ho sempre adorato mia moglie in tutto ma negli ultimi 2 la nostra attività sessuale è andata un pò calando, un pò per routine un pò per la nascita di una figlia.
Essendo però abbastanza giovane ho un desiderio sessuale continuo, non passano 10 minuti in una giornata senza che pensi al sesso. E qui viene il problema.
Ho conosciuto a lavoro una ragazza molto attraente che mi ha fatto esplicitamente capire di voler venire a letto con me, anche in modo provocante.
Ho resistito diverse settimane ma l'altro giorno abbiamo improvvisamente iniziato e flirtare in modo davvero deciso e alla fine ci siamo baciati passionalmente per più volte in una giornata. Non ho resistito, avevo un fuoco dentro. 
Lei sa che sono sposato con figlia ma sembra non darci minimamente peso, tra l'altro si mantiene sul vago della sua situazione sentimentale.
Ora dentro di me sono in lotta con la mia fisicità....consapevole del potenziale rischio di consumare un tradimento ben oltre un bacio.
Quando la vedo non ragiono più...e finirò per andarci a letto.
Il mio problema nasce da un impulso sessuale fortissimo, che ho sempre avuto, ma ultimamente è cresciuto molto e questa occasione è capitata forse nel momento peggiore per controllarla.

Per evitare il danno mi devo curare secondo voi da qualcuno? grazie


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> 
> Sono sposato da 5 anni e ho sempre adorato mia moglie in tutto ma negli ultimi 2 la nostra attività sessuale è andata un pò calando, un pò per routine un pò per la nascita di una figlia.
> Essendo però abbastanza giovane ho un desiderio sessuale continuo, non passano 10 minuti in una giornata senza che pensi al sesso. E qui viene il problema.
> ...


il fatto dei 10 minuti al giorno ..... spero sia un'iperbole

ma comunque "prima" tua moglie era il tuo obiettivo ed ora, che è nata vostra figlia, è invece un po' "occupata"

che tu ti rivolga ad altro, mi disgusta ma vedo che capita a molti

ciononostante è tua la scelta: 

se sei un Uomo l'impulso lo controlli e magari quelle energie le impieghi per rendere la vita più facile a tua moglie e per farle capire quanto tieni a lei

se invece non ti disturba trovarti ominicchio, tromberai con chi capita, ti divertirai moltissimo e ti sentirai fichissimo, sarai sempre meno d'aiuto a tua moglie, lei sarà sempre più stanca e triste, tu in questo giustificherai ancor più ciò che fai, alla fine diventerai disattento o troverai quella che ti incastra, tua moglie ti caccerà di casa, ti troverai a 40 a vivere con la metà o meno del tuo stipendio ...
e verrai qui a lamentarti di quanto è carogna lei (cioè di come tu l'hai resa) e noi ti diremo che sei stato un pirla



staff: vorrei un premio per la sintesi


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> 
> Sono sposato da 5 anni e ho sempre adorato mia moglie in tutto ma negli ultimi 2 la nostra attività sessuale è andata un pò calando, un pò per routine un pò per la nascita di una figlia.
> Essendo però abbastanza giovane ho un desiderio sessuale continuo, non passano 10 minuti in una giornata senza che pensi al sesso. E qui viene il problema.
> ...



L'uccello è la nostra rovina, ne sono sempre più convinto.

Potrei dirti di non farlo, ma penso cambierebbe poco, perchè mi pare di capire che il secondo cervello ha più potere del primo nel tuo caso. E non è un'offesa.


----------



## Silvano (20 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il fatto dei 10 minuti al giorno ..... spero sia un'iperbole
> 
> ma comunque "prima" tua moglie era il tuo obiettivo ed ora, che è nata vostra figlia, è invece un po' "occupata"
> 
> ...


Purtroppo non è una iperbole...è un periodo in cui penso solo a quello, e mi sto preoccupando, mi sento come malato  
Il fatto della nascita di una figlia non ha interrotto la passione con mia moglie ma mai  come in questo periodo mi sento "attivo" e pieno di energia. Non è il suo rifiuto perchè "occupata" che mi fa cercare altro, perché io non voglio altro, almeno credo. 
Sarà la primavera e sarà che ho questa collega che vedo tutti i sacrosanti giorni che è una tentazione a cui faccio fatica resistere, anche per colpa della sua bellezza, per quello voglio correre ai ripari prima che sia troppo tardi. Come hai giustamente te ben descritto le conseguenze potrebbero essere catastrofiche.
Fino a quando non le sono vicino penso di essere l'uomo più imperturbabile del mondo ma quando siamo soli che lei mi provoca non resisto, sta diventando come un diavolo tentatore, forse c'è una componente di trasgressione, di erotismo represso.... non lo so ma dovrò affrontare il problema.  



Kid ha detto:


> L'uccello è la nostra rovina, ne sono sempre più convinto.
> 
> Potrei dirti di non farlo, ma penso cambierebbe poco, perchè mi pare di capire che il secondo cervello ha più potere del primo nel tuo caso. E non è un'offesa.


Hai ragione.
E' una delle situazioni peggiori della mia vita, penso una cosa e subito dopo ne faccio un'altra. La difficoltà di usare il primo cervello è la cosa che mi spaventa di più e che mi ha messo in allarme. 
Sebbene sia passionale sono una persona poco emotiva e che si fa condizionare poco fino a quando... :unhappy:


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è una iperbole...è un periodo in cui penso solo a quello, e mi sto preoccupando, mi sento come malato
> Il fatto della nascita di una figlia non ha interrotto la passione con mia moglie ma mai  come in questo periodo mi sento "attivo" e pieno di energia. Non è il suo rifiuto perchè "occupata" che mi fa cercare altro, perché io non voglio altro, almeno credo.
> Sarà la primavera e sarà che ho questa collega che vedo tutti i sacrosanti giorni che è una tentazione a cui faccio fatica resistere, anche per colpa della sua bellezza, per quello voglio correre ai ripari prima che sia troppo tardi. Come hai giustamente te ben descritto le conseguenze potrebbero essere catastrofiche.
> Fino a quando non le sono vicino penso di essere l'uomo più imperturbabile del mondo ma quando siamo soli che lei mi provoca non resisto, sta diventando come un diavolo tentatore, forse c'è una componente di trasgressione, di erotismo represso.... non lo so ma dovrò affrontare il problema.
> ...


Io sono un passionale-emotivo. Il sesso nel rapporto per me era al primo posto e mia moglie da questo punto di vista non mi ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Nonostante ciò l'ho tradita. Ora il sesso è sceso molto nella mia scala dei valori nella coppia. Ma bisogna vivere un'esperienza per poterlo reailzzare a volte.

P.S.
E comunque è sempre colpa delle colleghe!


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> 
> Sono sposato da 5 anni e ho sempre adorato mia moglie in tutto ma negli ultimi 2 la nostra attività sessuale è andata un pò calando, un pò per routine un pò per la nascita di una figlia.
> Essendo però abbastanza giovane ho un desiderio sessuale continuo, non passano 10 minuti in una giornata senza che pensi al sesso. E qui viene il problema.
> ...


Ciao Silvano!
 Te non sembri tanto saggio a dire di volerti curare!
Mica la voglia di spargere il seme in vari ricettacoli per continuare la tua linea genetica è una malattia!
Se fosse così ogni uomo sano e con sani appetiti e con figlianza sarebbe un sudicio appestato!
Lo sguscio guappo che vuol impomatare le monelle tenerelle è altresì l'uomo più sano del mondo!
Solo che egli si trova incatenato come andromeda per il sacrificio che egli stesso, sull'onda del patto sociale, ha deciso di compiere, immolando la propria libertà di fare fregola con diversi esemplari fenotipicamente allettanti!
Se fosse realmente una malattia l'incrociare gameti, lo sarebbe solo se fossimo nati per partenogenesi!
Se senti l'influsso della prima luna piena di primavera quando polipetti e madrepore si spremono di sperma e uova lungo tutta la grande barriera corallina australiana, non hai che da partecipare all'orgia!
Approfitta della calde e giovani carni che puoi prendere a prestito per pochi minuti!
Sbatti il tuo priapismo fecondante nei ripostigli della tua collega!
Inebriati di nepente e prosciuga il tuo eccesso di gameti!

Ogni lasciata è persa, ricordatene!
E forse è persa anche ogni tradita!

Chi butteresti giù dalla torre?
Ovviamente ci saresti solo tu sulla torre e qualcuno deve pur cadere!

Pensaci!
Ciao!


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Silvano!
> Te non sembri tanto saggio a dire di volerti curare!
> Mica la voglia di spargere il seme in vari ricettacoli per continuare la tua linea genetica è una malattia!
> Se fosse così ogni uomo sano e con sani appetiti e con figlianza sarebbe un sudicio appestato!
> ...


Quanto mi mancava il sommo Rabarbaro! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2010)

Un check up non fa mai male:carneval:


----------



## Silvano (20 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Silvano!
> Te non sembri tanto saggio a dire di volerti curare!
> Mica la voglia di spargere il seme in vari ricettacoli per continuare la tua linea genetica è una malattia!
> Se fosse così ogni uomo sano e con sani appetiti e con figlianza sarebbe un sudicio appestato!
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ti giuro mi sono sbellicato dalle risate !!!!!! spettacolare

Forse bisognerebbe a volte prendere la vita più con leggerezza e farsi meno problemi. non so.


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti giuro mi sono sbellicato dalle risate !!!!!! spettacolare
> 
> Forse bisognerebbe a volte prendere la vita più con leggerezza e farsi meno problemi. non so.



No, non cogliere solo questa filosofia dalla perla di saggezza del sommo Rabarbaro, il nostro Oracolo.

La pigli già troppo con leggerezza tu la vita! :rotfl:

Dai su fai uno sforzo, non tradire quella santa donna che hai vicino a te. Lei si fida di te.


----------



## Papero (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti giuro mi sono sbellicato dalle risate !!!!!! spettacolare
> 
> Forse bisognerebbe a volte prendere la vita più con leggerezza e farsi meno problemi. non so.


Sbattila come un tappeto persiano e poi torna con il groppo del pentimento e con la coda tra le gambe da tua moglie!


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti giuro mi sono sbellicato dalle risate !!!!!! spettacolare
> 
> Forse bisognerebbe a volte *prendere la vita più con leggerezza e farsi meno problemi*. non so.


invece no, almeno non nel tuo caso

e non credo fosse quel che in realtà ti suggeriva rabarbaro: non so se hai letto come si concludeva la sua "incitazione":



> E forse è persa anche ogni tradita!
> 
> Chi butteresti giù dalla torre?
> Ovviamente ci saresti solo tu sulla torre e qualcuno deve pur cadere!


 
un giorno potresti trovarti a leggere i libri di harry potter alla tua bambina
in quel caso leggeresti Silente che dice ad Harry che spesso capita di dover scegliere tra ciò che è giusto e ciò che è facile

poi

potresti baciarla addormentata mentre la metti nel lettino con la consapevolezza di aver scelto la prima, un attimo prima di socchiudere alle spalle tue e di tua moglie la porta della vostra camera da letto

oppure

potresti baciarla nel porgerla a quella che ora è tua moglie, un attimo prima che lei ti chiuda la porta di casa in faccia


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Silvano!
> Te non sembri tanto saggio a dire di volerti curare!
> Mica la voglia di spargere il seme in vari ricettacoli per continuare la tua linea genetica è una malattia!
> Se fosse così ogni uomo sano e con sani appetiti e con figlianza sarebbe un sudicio appestato!
> ...


 
comincio ad essere anch'io una tua fan.
e adoro il tuo nick.immagino saprai che, in teatro , quando un gruppo di persone deve rappresentare un rumoreggiare indistinto le comparse tutte scandiscono rabarbaro, rabarbaro, rabarbaro............


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> 
> Sono sposato da 5 anni e ho sempre adorato mia moglie in tutto ma negli ultimi 2 la nostra attività sessuale è andata un pò calando, un pò per routine un pò per la nascita di una figlia.
> Essendo però abbastanza giovane ho un desiderio sessuale continuo, *non passano 10 minuti in una giornata senza che pensi al sesso. E qui viene il problema.*
> ...


Si, penso che dovresti andare da un antrologo... vedrà poi lui se tu debba curarti o meno. Da studi attendibili risulta che la media per un maschio sano sia di 6 minuti... come mai questo calo di desiderio?


----------



## Silvano (20 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> invece no, almeno non nel tuo caso
> 
> e non credo fosse quel che in realtà ti suggeriva rabarbaro: non so se hai letto come si concludeva la sua "incitazione":
> 
> ...


Si hai perfettamente ragione e ho capito il finale di Rabarbaro.

Per quello che avevo intenzione di curare questa ossessione da sesso aggravata dalla circostanza di una collega bella e provocante solo con me. 
Il tutto per evitare di arrivare a compiere questo gesto e pagarne le conseguenze sono disposto anche ad andare da uno psicologo.
Come ho già detto prima se ci sto lontano sono padrone di me e non farei nulla ma quando inizia a parlarmi con discorsi mirati, quando mi chiede di fare pranzo assieme, quando mi chiede di stare con lei per presunti problemi con il PC inesistenti (faccio il tecnico), fa sempre in modo di finire da soli e appiccicarmi a me con le sue belle e sensuali forme. 

E' terribilmente difficile ragazzi, difficilissimo, credetemi, delle volte mi sembra di impazzire.  non voglio ma voglio......:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, penso che dovresti andare da un antrologo... vedrà poi lui se tu debba curarti o meno. Da studi attendibili risulta che la media per un maschio sano sia di 6 minuti... come mai questo calo di desiderio?


 che cura l'antrologo ....l'arredamento delle strege (antro):singleeye:


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Si hai perfettamente ragione e ho capito il finale di Rabarbaro.
> 
> Per quello che avevo intenzione di curare questa ossessione da sesso aggravata dalla circostanza di una collega bella e provocante solo con me.
> Il tutto per evitare di arrivare a compiere questo gesto e pagarne le conseguenze sono disposto anche ad andare da uno psicologo.
> ...



Ahahahah!! Non ci posso credere!

Sono un tecnico informatico pure io e la mia bellissima amante era... una collega di lavoro! Son proprio tutte uguali ste storie.... Problemi finti sul pc... deja-vù!


----------



## Anna A (20 Maggio 2010)

*hi, hi, hi*

mi hai fatto venire in mente questa cosa letta nel web... l'ho salvata perché secondo me è fenomenale..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ciao a tutti.sono iscritto da un po' ma da tempo leggo alcune vostre discussioni, ma ora dirò la verità 
mi sono reso conto di essere diverso da voi.non sposato una fidanzata a cui voglio bene e che vuole bene a me anche se non con la passione che avrei desiderato. 
Da tempo ho:
1. una storia complicata con una vicina di casa che ho sedotto
con un magistrale corteggiamento da balcone a balcone
2. una storia complicata con una vicina di box che ho sedotto allorchè osò chiedermi "una pompa" per la bicicletta
3. una storia complicata con l'edicolante che ho sedotto quando anzichè pc professionale ho erroneamente indicato col ditino playboy
4.una storia complicata con l'addetta alla manutenzione al timbracartellino sedotta quando le ho detto che era un po' che il mio badge non riusciva a timbrare
5. una storia complicata con una mia collega che ho sedotto allorchè le ho chiesto di spalancare le porte perchè l'ufficio puzzava di chiuso 

voi che non siete come me. votati alla monogamia, che avete timbrato sempre lo stesso cartellino...
aiutatemi a prendere questa decisione

ho incontrato una ragazza alla mensa che mi ha detto che non riusciva a fare il piercing perchè il ragazzo non riusciva a centrare il buco...
posso provarci? 
vi prego non ditemi cattiverei, io ci provo a smettere ma cìè una forza misteriosa che io non so spiegare come


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> ................
> E' terribilmente difficile ragazzi, difficilissimo, credetemi, delle volte mi sembra di impazzire.  non voglio ma voglio......:unhappy:


immagina tua moglie in situazione analoga
o che quando l'idraulico viene a casa le dica che ha un bel pezzo di tubo che gli piacerebbe usare....
se venissi a sapere che ha trovato difficilissimo resistere e le sembrava di impazzire ...
che penseresti?


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cura l'antrologo ....l'arredamento delle strege (antro):singleeye:


 miiiii


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahahahah!! Non ci posso credere!
> 
> *Sono un tecnico informatico pure io e la mia bellissima amante era... una collega di lavoro*! Son proprio tutte uguali ste storie.... Problemi finti sul pc... deja-vù!


 No, semmai sembrerebbero tutti uguali gli informatici... :carneval:


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi hai fatto venire in mente questa cosa letta nel web... l'ho salvata perché secondo me è fenomenale..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ciao a tutti.sono iscritto da un po' ma da tempo leggo alcune vostre discussioni, ma ora dirò la verità
> mi sono reso conto di essere diverso da voi.non sposato una fidanzata a cui voglio bene e che vuole bene a me anche se non con la passione che avrei desiderato.
> ...



Magistrale corteggiamento da balcone a balcone....  ROTFL!


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, semmai sembrerebbero tutti uguali gli informatici... :carneval:



Siamo visti come angeli risolutori di problemi...


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Siamo visti come angeli risolutori di problemi...


 ma se certi ragazzini delle medie vi danno cento punti :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se certi ragazzini delle medie vi danno cento punti :mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se certi ragazzini delle medie vi danno cento punti :mrgreen:



Non sottovalutarmi cara... e poi mica ho 50 anni!


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non sottovalutarmi cara... e poi mica ho 50 anni!


scusa,  se vai ancora alle medie taccio:sonar:


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa,  se vai ancora alle medie taccio:sonar:



Le ho finite da poco.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Le ho finite da poco.


:mexican: ti hanno bocciato parecchio


----------



## Silvano (20 Maggio 2010)

:up: grazie a tutti dei suggerimenti

speriamo bene...


----------



## minnie (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è una iperbole...è un periodo in cui penso solo a quello, e mi sto preoccupando, mi sento come malato
> Il fatto della nascita di una figlia non ha interrotto la passione con mia moglie ma mai come in questo periodo mi sento "attivo" e pieno di energia. Non è il suo rifiuto perchè "occupata" che mi fa cercare altro, perché io non voglio altro, almeno credo.
> Sarà la primavera e sarà che ho questa collega che vedo tutti i sacrosanti giorni che è una tentazione a cui faccio fatica resistere, anche per colpa della sua bellezza, per quello voglio correre ai ripari prima che sia troppo tardi. Come hai giustamente te ben descritto le conseguenze potrebbero essere catastrofiche.
> Fino a quando non le sono vicino penso di essere l'uomo più imperturbabile del mondo ma quando siamo soli che lei mi provoca non resisto, sta diventando come un diavolo tentatore, forse c'è una componente di trasgressione, di erotismo represso.... non lo so ma dovrò affrontare il problema.
> ...


 
Prenditi un periodo di ferie/malattia/aspettativa o quello che vuoi, così la bomba sexy è disinnescata. Usa questo periodo e le energie per aiutare tua moglie nelle quotidianeità e con la bambina (ti assicuro che anche se per tutto il giorno aspettavi che tornasse tuo marito per fare l'amore, con un bimbo piccolo arrivi a sera che tutto quello che sogni è il letto ma per dormirci...), corteggiala, falla sentire speciale e sexy... e vedrai che anche lei troverà le energie ... non fare cavolate.... basta un attimo per distruggere la propria vita e quella degli altri...


----------



## minnie (20 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> invece no, almeno non nel tuo caso
> 
> e non credo fosse quel che in realtà ti suggeriva rabarbaro: non so se hai letto come si concludeva la sua "incitazione":
> 
> ...


 
mi hai fatto piangere... non credo di aver mai letto una cosa più vera e più bella.  Sei una persona speciale, davvero


----------



## Brady (20 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> invece no, almeno non nel tuo caso
> 
> e non credo fosse quel che in realtà ti suggeriva rabarbaro: non so se hai letto come si concludeva la sua "incitazione":
> 
> ...


Per il premio sulla sintesi (ed efficacia) io voto questa :up:


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Per evitare il danno mi devo curare secondo voi da qualcuno? grazie



Non è che i problemi della vita si risolvino con pillole e terapie (anzi, è di solito vero il contrario).
Se non vuoi correre il rischio di distruggere la tua famiglia, devi fare una sola CURA: aprire il cuore a tua moglie e dirle delle tue "necessità", cercare una soluzione INSIEME.


----------



## Brady (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> 
> Sono sposato da 5 anni e ho sempre adorato mia moglie in tutto ma negli ultimi 2 la nostra attività sessuale è andata un pò calando, un pò per routine un pò per la nascita di una figlia.
> *Essendo però abbastanza giovane ho un desiderio sessuale continuo, non passano 10 minuti in una giornata senza che pensi al sesso*. E qui viene il problema.
> ...


Non so come mai a nessuno sia venuto in mente, ma se il problema è solo di desiderio fisico, e la collega solo l'occasione a portata di mano per risolverlo, fai una bella cosa: alla mattina prima di uscire ti chiudi in bagno e scarichi le batterie (metaforicamente parlando). In genere noi maschietti dopo abbiamo la fase calante, ma si riesce a pensare moooolto meglio. Diciamo che messo fuori servizio il cervello principale (quello in basso), si innesca il cervello ausiliario (quello in alto).
Senza l'ormone incipiente riuscirari a vedere l'inutilità di impegolarti con una collega, per altro poco affidabile (che non vuole illustrarti la sua situazione sentimentale, sempre che sia chiara a lei...).

Facile, efficacie, divertente (nel suo limite), onesto.

Comunque se spieghi a tua moglie il problema magari buttandola sul ridere, dicendo che le tue colleghe (genericamente) ti mettono in agitazione il rotore (compresa quella bruttissima dell'amministrazione!), vedrai che lei sarà disposta a fare qualcosa in più.
Oppure trova il modo di attirare la sua attenzione. Ogni donna (come ogni uomo) ha delle cose che la eccitano e che associa al desiderio sessuale. Immagino che tu le sue le conosca (le conosci, vero?:incazzato. Cerca di riaccendere il suo desiderio. Come hanno detto altri dirigi le tue energie in questa direzione.

Il resto sono scuse.
ciao
Brady


----------



## triste86 (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> 
> Sono sposato da 5 anni e ho sempre adorato mia moglie in tutto ma negli ultimi 2 la nostra attività sessuale è andata un pò calando, un pò per routine un pò per la nascita di una figlia.
> Essendo però abbastanza giovane ho un desiderio sessuale continuo, non passano 10 minuti in una giornata senza che pensi al sesso. E qui viene il problema.
> ...


a me piacerebbe capire se questa tua collega e' impegnata sentimentalmente... perche'se non lo fosse si spiegherebbero tante cose, com ad esempio il fatto che una persona arrivata ad una certa eta' sia ancora single per esempio... 

tu parli con tua moglie, o pretendi senza dare niente in cambio? se vostra figlia e' piccola, il motivo e' semplice e chiaro, tua moglie si concentra su una piccola, creatura e venire a sapere che il marito si e' sollazzato fuori casa non la aiuterebbe...


----------



## minnie (20 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> a me piacerebbe capire se questa tua collega e' impegnata sentimentalmente... perche'se non lo fosse si spiegherebbero tante cose, com ad esempio il fatto che una persona arrivata ad una certa eta' sia ancora single per esempio...
> 
> tu parli con tua moglie, o pretendi senza dare niente in cambio? se vostra figlia e' piccola, il motivo e' semplice e chiaro, tua moglie si concentra su una piccola, creatura e venire a sapere che il marito si e' sollazzato fuori casa non la aiuterebbe...


 
... comunque da quando leggo e scrivo qui vedo che gli uomini quando nasce un bambino.... svolazzano altrove moooooooolto facilmente.... 
la faccina che vomita non c'è??


----------



## triste86 (20 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... comunque da quando leggo e scrivo qui vedo che gli uomini quando nasce un bambino.... svolazzano altrove moooooooolto facilmente....
> la faccina che vomita non c'è??


la cosa piu' squallida per me rimaneil tradimento dell'uomo durante la gravidanza della compagna.. a questi non farei vedere neanche i figli io pensa un p'o... 

la faccina che vomita non c'e purtroppo, ma ci metto questa per fare capire cosa provo quando leggo cert storie:  

basta??


----------



## minnie (20 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> la cosa piu' squallida per me rimaneil tradimento dell'uomo durante la gravidanza della compagna.. a questi non farei vedere neanche i figli io pensa un p'o...
> 
> la faccina che vomita non c'e purtroppo, ma ci metto questa per fare capire cosa provo quando leggo cert storie:
> 
> basta??


 
:up:


----------



## xfactor (20 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il fatto dei 10 minuti al giorno ..... spero sia un'iperbole
> 
> ma comunque "prima" tua moglie era il tuo obiettivo ed ora, che è nata vostra figlia, è invece un po' "occupata"
> 
> ...


 Sintesi Fantastica


----------



## xfactor (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è una iperbole...è un periodo in cui penso solo a quello, e mi sto preoccupando, mi sento come malato
> Il fatto della nascita di una figlia non ha interrotto la passione con mia moglie ma mai come in questo periodo mi sento "attivo" e pieno di energia. Non è il suo rifiuto perchè "occupata" che mi fa cercare altro, perché io non voglio altro, almeno credo.
> Sarà la primavera e sarà che ho questa collega che vedo tutti i sacrosanti giorni che è una tentazione a cui faccio fatica resistere, anche per colpa della sua bellezza, per quello voglio correre ai ripari prima che sia troppo tardi. Come hai giustamente te ben descritto le conseguenze potrebbero essere catastrofiche.
> Fino a quando non le sono vicino penso di essere l'uomo più imperturbabile del mondo ma quando siamo soli che lei mi provoca non resisto, sta diventando come un diavolo tentatore, forse c'è una componente di trasgressione, di erotismo represso.... non lo so ma dovrò affrontare il problema.
> ...


 Caro Silvano,
tu descrivi quello che credo all'80% degli uomini accade, avendo avuto il primo figlio/a si sentono declassati in seconda fila, mi sembra pero che nonostante tu riesca ad analizzare questa situazione, che puo essere temporanea,realmente tu abbia voglia solo di far ragionare il secondo cervello.
Concordo con Amoremio , tradendo tua moglie invece di aiutarla e di recuperare la vostra sessualita, finirai per raffreddare il tuo rapporto di coppia con tre alternative plausibili, primo che trovi quella che ti incastra, secondo che ti innamori e ti separi da tua moglie e terza che tua moglie si faccia anche lei le cure.
Tutte e tre le ipotesi saranno comuncue traumatiche, e la tua vostra bambina , non ha nessun peso nei tuoi ragionamenti??.
Se cosi é vai e fatti curare perche oltre al fatto che pensi al sesso ogni 10 minuti non pensi molto a chi ti sta accanto e al futuro di un piccolo essre umano che tu si propio tu ai fatto venire al mondo.
Ciao
F.


----------



## peggiodicosì (20 Maggio 2010)

*secondo voi potevo mancare*

eccomi qua fresca di corna..
la situazione è diversa,sono cornuta ma non sono sposata e non ho figli quindi il mio caso è semplice, finirla da fidanzati è più semplice..ma con una moglie e un figlio..io dico..va bene che il secondo cervello prema ma non fare cavolate di cui ti pentiresti sicuramente, sarebbe traumatico in ogni caso, concordo con le ipotesi suggerite nel post precedente..
in caso contrario, perchè tanto dirlo serve poco a volte,cosa potrei consigliare..?! ricordati di far trovare la buccia del preservativo a tua moglie, ti assicuro che è un'esperienza unica, può darsi che se soffre di cuore sia la volta buona che la levi di mezzo dopodichè avrai solo voglia di strappartelo quel secondo cervello


----------



## tinkerbell (20 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> 
> Sono sposato da 5 anni e ho sempre adorato mia moglie in tutto ma negli ultimi 2 la nostra attività sessuale è andata un pò calando, un pò per routine un pò per la nascita di una figlia.
> *Essendo però abbastanza giovane ho un desiderio sessuale continuo, non passano 10 minuti in una giornata senza che pensi al sesso.* E qui viene il problema.
> ...


Sì, curati.... o quanto meno insegnami come si fa a pensare ogni 10 minuti al sesso avendo una giornata di sole 24 h. a disposizione!


----------



## Daniele (20 Maggio 2010)

Penso che il consiglio di Brady sia molto ma davvero molto sensato coadiuvato da un colloquio con tua moglie dove le spieghi che non sai per che motivo ti faresti anche la cagna del vicino che è un carlino! Vista piccata sull'orgoglio che ti faresti anche un cane e magari non proprio femmina forse tua moglie ti esporrà quello che le serve che tu faccia perchè la sera (ma anche alla mattina o in altro momento) possa essere più capace di voler soddisfare il tuo impellente desiderio. 
Ti dirò, in certi momenti della mia vita il sesso prende non l'ultimo posto...ma quasi, ma se la mia donna vuole non vedo perchè dire di no anche se non ho propriamente voglia, al massimo faccio felice lei...e non è cosa da poco per la mia serenità successiva.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... comunque da quando leggo e scrivo qui vedo che gli uomini quando nasce un bambino.... svolazzano altrove moooooooolto facilmente....
> la faccina che vomita non c'è??





triste86 ha detto:


> la cosa piu' squallida per me rimaneil tradimento dell'uomo durante la gravidanza della compagna.. a questi non farei vedere neanche i figli io pensa un p'o...
> 
> la faccina che vomita non c'e purtroppo, ma ci metto questa per fare capire cosa provo quando leggo cert storie:
> 
> basta??


C'è c'è...siete voi che siete pigri!! :incazzato::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleble:


----------



## triste86 (21 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> C'è c'è...siete voi che siete pigri!! :incazzato::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleble:


ops :carneval:

comunque ritornando all'amico silvano, non ho capito ancora se anche la donna e' sposata o single??
siediti a tavola e parlane con tua moglie, non fare come altri che preferiscono non affrontare problemi e buttarsi sulla via piu' facile....

e' possibile che questa dona abbia questo potere su di te quando rimanete da soli da farti perdere ogni freno inibitorio?

nel vecchio forum c'era una storia simile alla tua per certi aspetti... mah nonricordo il nome del'utente... :idea:


----------



## Silvano (21 Maggio 2010)

Buongiorno a tutti.

Alla fine ieri pomeriggio l'ho rivista e ci siamo di nuovo baciati, la cosa incredibile è che fino a 10 secondi prima non ne avevo assolutamente intenzione ...  *niente non resisto*. 
Però il mio cervello (quello grigio) subito dopo ha compilato un bel modulo di ferie per la prossima settimana in concomitanza del ponte del 2 giugno e me ne sto con la famiglia nella speranza che sta mania mi passi.  sul momento mi è sembrata l'unica soluzione.
Poi ieri dal mio ufficio mi sono collegato in remoto al pc di lei e ho spiato qualche mail scoprendo che è fidanzata da un bel pò di anni e addirittura ha in progetto il matrimonio, ho trovato infatti anche alcune mail di richiesta info per ristoranti!!  e lei non mi aveva detto nulla 

sta situazione sta diventando sempre più assurda, sa che io sono sposato, lei si deve sposare......non sono l'unico che non resiste allora, anzi lei non sembra aver nessun pentimento e fa tutto con disinvoltura... :nuke: ....


----------



## Daniele (21 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> sta situazione sta diventando sempre più assurda, sa che io sono sposato, lei si deve sposare......non sono l'unico che non resiste allora, anzi lei non sembra aver nessun pentimento e fa tutto con disinvoltura... :nuke: ....


The power of gnocca! Direbbe il mio migliore amico e non pochi altri.
Silvano, lei non è che non può resisterti, è probabile che sia una seriale in cerca del suo prossimo spasso e che si sposi proprio perchè seriale. Tra i pene dotati della tua azienda ha voluto te perchè magari non brutto e proprio perchè sposato...così non avrebbe rotture di palle a scaricarti in 2 secondi dopo averti spremuto come un limone.
Silvano, lei non prova nulla per te e non sei neppure un bell'imbusto, sei solo la sua prossima preda, ti piace essere considerato così?


----------



## Brady (21 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Alla fine ieri pomeriggio l'ho rivista e ci siamo di nuovo baciati, la cosa incredibile è che fino a 10 secondi prima non ne avevo assolutamente intenzione ...  *niente non resisto*.
> Però il mio cervello (quello grigio) subito dopo ha compilato un bel modulo di ferie per la prossima settimana in concomitanza del ponte del 2 giugno e me ne sto con la famiglia nella speranza che sta mania mi passi.  sul momento mi è sembrata l'unica soluzione.
> ...


Ok
Posizionati di fronte alla metaforica uscita da questa storia.
Assumi la classica posizione accovacciata del corridore allo starter.
Conta fino a 1 (3 è già troppo).
Via!... corri! corri! corri! Più veloce che puoi (cerca anche di battere qualche record di velocità se riesci)!

Questa qui per te è fuoco (in senso di pericolo, non sessuale che se no ti parte subito l'embolo..), è veleno, folgorazione, incidente, e sciagura, guai guai guai....
(Comincerei anche a pensare a cosa succederebbe se il suo futuro maritino venisse a sapere tutto e decidesse di parlarne con te... o peggio con tua moglie!)
corri, corri, corri....

Comunque vedo che il senso etico è alle stelle qui, eh :incazzato:? Certo questa non si merita molto, ma siamo già all'intrusione nelle sue mail? 
E anche la tua capacità di comunicazione è sotto la suola delle scarpe... 
Alla moglie non sai dire di cosa hai bisogno. Alla pdm (a questo punto direi che merita l'appellativo) non riesci neanche a chiedere la sua situazione sentimentale...
Spero che tu non ti perda e non debba mai chiedere indicazioni stradali... 
corri corri corri....


----------



## Verena67 (21 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> B
> *Poi ieri dal mio ufficio mi sono collegato in remoto al pc di lei e ho spiato qualche mail scoprendo che è fidanzata da un bel pò di anni e addirittura ha in progetto il matrimonio*,



sei un vero principe (e lei non è una principessa)


----------



## Verena67 (21 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> *Certo questa non si merita molto, *ma siamo già all'intrusione nelle sue mail?  i....



Ecco il medioevo tra di noi, una donna che "agisce" è da buttare sul rogo, accendete la fascina!!!!


----------



## triste86 (21 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Alla fine ieri pomeriggio l'ho rivista e ci siamo di nuovo baciati, la cosa incredibile è che fino a 10 secondi prima non ne avevo assolutamente intenzione ...  *niente non resisto*.
> Però il mio cervello (quello grigio) subito dopo ha compilato un bel modulo di ferie per la prossima settimana in concomitanza del ponte del 2 giugno e me ne sto con la famiglia nella speranza che sta mania mi passi.  sul momento mi è sembrata l'unica soluzione.
> ...


eh no silvano, io questo discorso non lo accetto, tu ci parli di tante buone intenzioni, di voler addirittura ricorrere ad aiuto esterno in caso di necessita' e poi che fai??? torni a sbaciucchiarti con lei, alle prime moine che ti fa....

lo sospettavo che questa "donna" fosse impegnata, son sempre cosi le migliori signorine sulla piazza, ma il problema resta nel fatto assai preoccupante che te proprio non opponi minima resistenza alla put.....

 a me non interessa la sua situazione, se ne puo' fare " uno, nessuno, centomila" ma te maledizione avrai supeato la soglia dei 30, e' possibile che non ci sia un modo per staccarti da questo morboso rapporto??


----------



## Silvano (21 Maggio 2010)

Avete ragione...

Io si ho superato i 30 di 1 anno e questa ragazza ne ha 26.
La cosa che mi fa arrabbiare con me stesso è il senso di "impotenza" che ho nei suoi confronti, come se lei mi soggiogasse e questa situazione per me è assolutamente nuova. 
La cosa che mi ha spiazzato inoltre è il fatto che non si comporti così con nessuno ma solo con me e solo da circa un mesetto. Lavoriamo assieme da diversi anni, sebbene in uffici separati e distanti tra loro.
Il problema non è tanto la mancanza di comunicazione, tutte le volte che le chiedevo qual'era la sua situazione sentimentale si manteneva sul vago o cambiava discorso.
Ho provato a scavare dentro di me per capire quali possano essere i motivi di questa attrazione e sono giunto a diverse conclusioni, tra cui forse della trasgressione aggravata dalla mia focosità. 
La cosa sebbene sia deplorevole mi eccita terribilmente, la situazione, il luogo lavorativo, la sua bellezza, la trasgressione.....abbandonando la materia grigia. Subito dopo però me ne pento amaramente, conscio che siano lacrime di coccodrillo  . Per quello mi sono preso dei giorni di ferie per riflettere e riacquistare padronanza di me stesso e stare alla larga dalla tentazione.

La differenza tra un uomo che ragiona e l'animale che segue solo il proprio istinto sessuale, sono in bilico tra le due sponde....è quella la cosa che mi tormenta


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Penso che il consiglio di Brady sia molto ma davvero molto sensato coadiuvato da un colloquio con tua moglie dove le spieghi *che non sai per che motivo ti faresti anche la cagna del vicino che è un carlino! Vista piccata sull'orgoglio che ti faresti anche un cane e magari non proprio femmina forse tua moglie ti esporrà quello che le serve che tu faccia perchè la sera (ma anche alla mattina o in altro momento) possa essere più capace di voler soddisfare il tuo impellente desiderio. *
> Ti dirò, in certi momenti della mia vita il sesso prende non l'ultimo posto...ma quasi, ma se la mia donna vuole non vedo perchè dire di no anche se non ho propriamente voglia, al massimo faccio felice lei...e non è cosa da poco per la mia serenità successiva.


 perché non ti contieni un po' nel linguaggio e in certi concetti; sei veramente sgradevole e violento .rasserenati


----------



## Anna A (21 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Avete ragione...
> 
> Io si ho superato i 30 di 1 anno e questa ragazza ne ha 26.
> La cosa che mi fa arrabbiare con me stesso è il senso di "impotenza" che ho nei suoi confronti, come se lei mi soggiogasse e questa situazione per me è assolutamente nuova.
> ...


 
bello il fatto che nonostante la tentazione hai ancora quel che si dice "scrupolo di coscienza".
se riesci non cedere. per una cosa solo di sesso non ne vale la pena.. perchè sai, la coscienza umana è strana e l'ago dei principi morali non solo oscilla spesso ma come un barometro si adegua alle decisioni (giuste o sbagliate poco importa) che prendiamo.
la coscienza è mobile.
e indietro non si torna.
e piove governo ladro.
e voglio una 750 abarth fiat bianca.


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Avete ragione...
> 
> Io si ho superato i 30 di 1 anno e questa ragazza ne ha 26.
> La cosa che mi fa arrabbiare con me stesso è il senso di "impotenza" che ho nei suoi confronti, come se lei mi soggiogasse e questa situazione per me è assolutamente nuova.
> ...



Ah, la tauromachìa!
 Che, se ci pensi, è tutto uno scontro di gonadi!
Il cervello dell'omino delle caverne era guidato dai corpi cavernosi!
Se l'accorto pastore dell'anatolia ha poi selezionato cani sempre più adatti a custodirgli le pecore, lo ha fatto per sè e per la propria utilità!

Mica poi ha trasformato il suo cane in padrone e si è messo al suo servizio!

Il cervello è stato selezionato per la sola ed esclusiva utilità riproduttiva!
Il vero padrone e signore del tuo agire è collegato al dotto spermatico!
Non rendere il tuo intelletto, mero servitore e maggiordomo dei tuoi testicoli, amministratore delegato del tuo corpo!
Non è un ruolo che gli compete!
Il cervello va usato per trovare le vie più scaltre e argute per rendere degno servigio al pene!
Il pene fecondante e produttore della continuità della specie!
Egli è lo scettro del potere con cui i nonni generano nipoti!
Se il cervello non asseconda i desideri e gli ordini perentori del vero sovrano dell'alto e del basso ventre, va immediatamente redarguito!
Gli vanno tolti tutti i benefits!
E lo si privi delle ferie e della copulina!

Certo che se non volessi unire davvero i tuoi cromosomi con quelli della lonza che ti inguappa, allora non ci sarebbe utilità alcuna!

Se i suoi ovuli ti fossero preclusi, non si generebbero discendenti!

I nonni non avrebbero nipoti e tanto varrebbe consumarsi in continue polluzioni!

Il tuo imperatore non avrebbe degno servigio!

Per lubrificare la tua prostata hai già una moglie...

Fallo presente al tuo cervello!
Cui prodest?

Ciao!


----------



## Amoremio (21 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Ok
> .............
> ................Certo questa non si merita molto,
> ......................


vorrei sottolineare, che qualunque negativa valutazione dell'allegra signorina, non deve far dimenticare che per silvano questa va applicata centuplicata

ma poi silvano, 
avresti voluto che si fosse conservata pura per poter poi meglio trombare con uno sposato e con figli?

volevi poterti dire che era un colpo di fulmine?

ma tutti credono realmente che le loro amanti siano perle di virtù che hanno sbandato dalla retta via solo a causa del loro maschio potere animalesco, della loro intelligenza superiore e delle loro doti caratteriali eccelse?

proviamo a scendere un po' dal pero di tanto in tanto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, la tauromachìa!
> Che, se ci pensi, è tutto uno scontro di gonadi!
> Il cervello dell'omino delle caverne era guidato dai corpi cavernosi!
> Se l'accorto pastore dell'anatolia ha poi selezionato cani sempre più adatti a custodirgli le pecore, lo ha fatto per sè e per la propria utilità!
> ...


Appunto. La riposta è tutta lì....nel grassetto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Appunto. La riposta è tutta lì....nel grassetto.


Te sì che manifesti una virile saggezza!

Se le donne fossero uomini, sarebbero come te!

Meriti giare ricolme di lodi!

Ciao!


----------



## Kid (21 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Te sì che manifesti una virile saggezza!
> 
> Se le donne fossero uomini, sarebbero come te!
> 
> ...



Ahah! Non è detto sia un complimento!


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2010)

posso avere una giara ricolma di lodi pure io?
ben gentili


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Te sì che manifesti una virile saggezza!
> 
> Se le donne fossero uomini, sarebbero come te!
> 
> ...


Naturalmente vale anche per le donne...il cervello va usato per rendere degno servigio alla....
ma in questo momento è il pene di Silvano ad avere bisogno di amorevoli cure, non la sua psiche.... lui deve solo usare il cervello per decidere chi può somministrargli la cura più efficace.


----------



## intuitiva (21 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Avete ragione...
> 
> Io si ho superato i 30 di 1 anno e questa ragazza ne ha 26.
> La cosa che mi fa arrabbiare con me stesso è il senso di "impotenza" che ho nei suoi confronti, come se lei mi soggiogasse e questa situazione per me è assolutamente nuova.
> ...


per favore Silvano, tienilo nei pantaloni, se cominci a 31 anni ad andare così fuori di testa non oso pensare a 55 cosa avrai mai potuto combinare. chiudila immediatamente altrimenti continuerai a cedere a tutte quelle che ti fanno gli occhi dolci e poi starai male come sta mio marito ora(povero!)


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso avere una giara ricolma di lodi pure io?
> ben gentili


L'olpe è piena di lodi anche per Lei!

Porga il suo kylix al coppiere...


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'olpe è piena di lodi anche per Lei!
> 
> Porga il suo kylix al coppiere...


 ne gradirei  un mezzo kilo , non di più  che non ho posto .
grazie raby


----------



## Anna A (21 Maggio 2010)

*penso che allora*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Naturalmente vale anche per le donne...il cervello va usato per rendere degno servigio alla....
> *ma in questo momento è il pene di Silvano ad avere bisogno di amorevoli cure, non la sua psiche.*... lui deve solo usare il cervello per decidere chi può somministrargli la cura più efficace.


come cura due bei calcioni dovrebbero bastare.


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Naturalmente vale anche per le donne...il cervello va usato per rendere degno servigio alla....
> ma in questo momento è il pene di Silvano ad avere bisogno di amorevoli cure, non la sua psiche.... lui deve solo usare il cervello per decidere chi può somministrargli la cura più efficace.


Quindi anche il cervello femminile deve semplicemente discernere quale sia il senapismo umano dal miglior effetto rubefacente?

Secoli di amor cortese crollano rovinosamente...

Turning and turning in the widening gyre
 The falcon cannot hear the  falconer;
 Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold...

Quanto testosterone è stato rilevato nelle tue ultime anelisi del sangue?

Una volta dovevi essere un delizioso abitante del fiume, molto prima di trovare l'anello...

Ciao!


----------



## Anna A (21 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quindi anche il cervello femminile deve semplicemente discernere quale sia il* senapismo umano dal miglior effetto rubefacente?*
> 
> Secoli di amor cortese crollano rovinosamente...
> 
> ...


 


tra senapismo (in tubetto o vasetto?) e rubefacente mi sono persa..
sei troppo avanti..


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tra senapismo (in tubetto o vasetto?) e rubefacente mi sono persa..
> sei troppo avanti..


Ora, qui, per restare nello stesso posto, devi correre più velocemente  che puoi. 
Se vuoi arrivare da qualche parte, devi correre due volte più  veloce.

Io di solito resto fermo...


----------



## Daniele (21 Maggio 2010)

Oddio a nessuno piacciono sessualmente i carlini? In che mondo siamo finiti!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## minnie (21 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> The power of gnocca! Direbbe il mio migliore amico e non pochi altri.
> *Silvano, lei non è che non può resisterti, è probabile che sia una seriale in cerca del suo prossimo spasso* e che si sposi proprio perchè seriale. *Tra i pene dotati della tua azienda ha voluto te perchè magari non brutto e proprio perchè sposato...così non avrebbe rotture di palle a scaricarti in 2 secondi dopo averti spremuto come un limone.*
> *Silvano, lei non prova nulla per te e non sei neppure un bell'imbusto, sei solo la sua prossima preda, ti piace essere considerato così?*


 
:up::up::up:
Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca... Scusa sai, ma una che si sta programmando il matrimonio e approfitta degli spazi stretti e non solo per strusciare le tette (ops) contro uno per di più sposato... beh mi sembra proprio una z....la! E tu rischi di distruggerti e distruggere la vita altrui per una così???? 
Su su... crescere!
Per il resto bravo ad aver preso le ferie e approfittane per strusciarti tu su tua moglie, va!


----------



## minnie (21 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, la tauromachìa!
> Che, se ci pensi, è tutto uno scontro di gonadi!
> Il cervello dell'omino delle caverne era guidato dai corpi cavernosi!
> Se l'accorto pastore dell'anatolia ha poi selezionato cani sempre più adatti a custodirgli le pecore, lo ha fatto per sè e per la propria utilità!
> ...


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Rabarbaro for president!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brady (21 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Comunque vedo che il senso etico è alle stelle qui, eh :incazzato:? Certo questa non si merita molto, ma siamo già all'intrusione nelle sue mail?





Verena67 ha detto:


> Ecco il medioevo tra di noi, una donna che "agisce" è da buttare sul rogo, accendete la fascina!!!!





Amoremio ha detto:


> vorrei sottolineare, che qualunque negativa valutazione dell'allegra signorina, non deve far dimenticare che per silvano questa va applicata centuplicata
> [...]


 
uoah! calma calma....
Io volevo proprio sottolineare che lui non era da meno....
Chi ha parlato di non meritare nulla in quanto femmina? Fosse stata uomo avrei scritto "questO non si merita molto". Ma femmina è e quindi uso il genere giusto. Lungi da me farne una questione di sesso...

...ops, no no Silvano! Fermo! Si è vero, ho detto 'sesso' ma intendevo nel senso di maschio e femmina... non ti scaldare subito, dai, rimettilo via e chiuditi la patta che per i prossimi dieci minuti non se ne fa nulla... :carneval:


----------



## minnie (21 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> uoah! calma calma....
> Io volevo proprio sottolineare che lui non era da meno....
> Chi ha parlato di non meritare nulla in quanto femmina? Fosse stata uomo avrei scritto "questO non si merita molto". Ma femmina è e quindi uso il genere giusto. Lungi da me farne una questione di sesso...
> 
> ...ops, no no Silvano! Fermo! Si è vero, ho detto 'sesso' ma intendevo nel senso di maschio e femmina... non ti scaldare subito, *dai, rimettilo via e chiuditi la patta che per i prossimi dieci minuti non se ne fa nulla.*.. :carneval:


 
:rotfl::rotfl:.... MA OGGI VI VOGLIO PARTICOLARMENTE BENE!!!!! Che fantastici siete??????   Un pò di sorrisi e luce in questa tenebra!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silvano (21 Maggio 2010)

Ecco oggi pomeriggio mi ha confessato che si sposerà nel 2011 dopo che le avevo fatto diverse domande sulla sua vita privata anche in modo insistente.....mmmm

Poi mi ha detto di essere molto attratta da me e anche lei vorrebbe non cadere in tentazione perchè si sente male nei confronti del suo ragazzo e futuro marito con il quale sta da ben 5 anni, l'ha raccontato in un modo che sembrava davvero preoccupata   e intanto si avvicinava e mi baciava e come al solito il *POLLO maledetto (io)* ha abboccato.  

Abbiamo comunque deciso dopo oggi pomeriggio di stare lontani per un pò e questo mi sembra già una gran cosa che mi fa tirare un sospiro di sollievo anche perchè sento che ce la posso fare a evitare il peggio, dopo oggi mi sembra di esserne più convinto...


----------



## Daniele (21 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Poi mi ha detto di essere molto attratta da me e anche lei vorrebbe non cadere in tentazione perchè si sente male nei confronti del suo ragazzo e futuro marito con il quale sta da ben 5 anni, l'ha raccontato in un modo che sembrava davvero preoccupata   e intanto si avvicinava e mi baciava e come al solito il *POLLO maledetto (io)* ha abboccato.


No no no, non è attratta da te, si crede cessa e usa questo modo per aumentare la propria autostima.
Non credo nelle cose come "sono così attratto\a da non resistere" anche perchè in passato ho lavorato con delle belle figliole per davvero eppure anche se mi piacevano non mi sarei mai e poi mai sbottonato i pantaloni essendo fidanzato...con il senno di poi sarebbe stato meglio darmi ai massimi divertimenti.:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Ecco oggi pomeriggio mi ha confessato che si sposerà nel 2011 dopo che le avevo fatto diverse domande sulla sua vita privata anche in modo insistente.....mmmm
> Poi mi ha detto di essere molto attratta da me e anche lei vorrebbe non cadere in tentazione perchè si sente male nei confronti del suo ragazzo e futuro marito con il quale sta da ben 5 anni, l'ha raccontato in un modo che sembrava davvero preoccupata  e intanto si avvicinava e mi baciava e come al solito il *POLLO maledetto (io)* ha abboccato.
> 
> Abbiamo comunque deciso dopo oggi pomeriggio di stare lontani per un pò e questo mi sembra già una gran cosa che mi fa tirare un sospiro di sollievo anche perchè sento che ce la posso fare a evitare il peggio, dopo oggi mi sembra di esserne più convinto...


il rosso:
secondo me la definizione che ne ha dato minnie è riduttiva

il nero:
seeee vabbè
abbiamo capito che sei un uomo di carattere


----------



## Daniele (21 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Per il resto bravo ad aver preso le ferie e approfittane per strusciarti tu su tua moglie, va!


E magari non solo strusciarti  se vuoi ti facciamo un corso pratico e veloce sul come fare, non te ne pentiresti del risultato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Oddio Silvano ho la tua età e la voglia di fare sesso di un bradipo...e purtroppo la necessità di farlo per non finire ancora una volta cervo, dei tuoi problemi sinceramente non ho poi troppa idea, sai quanto è avvincente Rat-man

Ah, minerva tu hai usato l'espressione "Ben Gentili" che usa Rat-man, che sei anche tu una sua fan sfegatata???


----------



## triste86 (21 Maggio 2010)

silvano prova per tenerla lontana con la tattica dell'alito puzzolente ( mangia una testa di aglio prima di andare a lavoro ) o magari prova a non cambiare biancheria intima e non lavarti per una settimana.. 

vedrai come stara' lontana la rizza-fave :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vorrei sottolineare, che qualunque negativa valutazione dell'allegra signorina, non deve far dimenticare che per silvano questa va applicata centuplicata
> 
> ma poi silvano,
> avresti voluto che si fosse conservata pura per poter poi meglio trombare con uno sposato e con figli?
> ...


 Ma è ben per questo e solo per questo che tanti hanno amanti e la cosa è speculare per le donne che cercano un amante.


----------



## Silvano (24 Maggio 2010)

........ *è successo* e ora?  

Nella mia vita coniugale non avrei mai immaginato che accadesse...

Non avevo mai tradito nessuna nella mia vita...ora ho scoperto di essere un traditore, proprio nel momento in cui ho una famiglia a cui tengo....

Ora lei vuole vedermi in continuazione e dice di essere pazza di me...  come posso gestire la cosa?

Sto perdendo il controllo...anzi l'ho già perso perchè anche io voglio vederla e ho paura che mi sia fatto coinvolgere anche sentimentalmente.... 

mi sono messo in un terribile casino...sono come annebbiato, come in preda a una droga che ha dipendenza fisica e psichica...

tra l'altro ho pure paura di essere beccato sul lavoro da qualcuno che conosce mia moglie, mi sembra che tutti mi guardino in un modo diverso..

Mi invade un terribile senso di colpa e angoscia consapevole di essermelo creato da solo...


----------



## minnie (24 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> ........ *è successo* e ora?
> 
> Nella mia vita coniugale non avrei mai immaginato che accadesse...
> 
> ...


 




:calcio:


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> ........ *è successo* e ora?
> 
> Nella mia vita coniugale non avrei mai immaginato che accadesse...
> 
> ...


Sei nel posto giusto allora dai.

Qui ci sono traditori convinti, traditori pentiti, traditori traditi, traditori ignari di essere traditi, traditori gay, traditori rincoglioniti, traditori precoci, traditori della terza età... e via discorrendo. 

Buona lettura!


----------



## triste86 (24 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> :calcio:


brava, hai espresso quello che ho pensato io.. silvano meno male che eri partito con tanti buoni propositi, mi devo curare, ho preso giorni di ferie e bla bla bla...

a proposito, mi spiegheresti quando sarebbe successo se hai preso ferie??? 

comunque questo e' solo l'inizio, lei si sposera' , voi continuerete a vedervi di nascosto, e poi subentreranno i sentimenti... ormai ci sei dentro fin al collo...

e hai gia' perso credimi... mi spaventa come un uomo di 31 anni sia cosi fragile, e poi io odio le lacrime di coccodrillo a fatto compiuto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> ........ *è successo* e ora?
> 
> Nella mia vita coniugale non avrei mai immaginato che accadesse...
> 
> ...


 Scusa, ma quando è successo?
Venerdi uscendo dal lavoro, mezzora dopo aver scritto qui che non volevi?
Stamattina dopo aver timbrato il cartellino?
O nel week end, mollando la moglie a casa a ninnare il bebè?


----------



## Silvano (24 Maggio 2010)

...le ferie le ho prese per il ponte del 2 giugno!!! ossia il weekend che verrà...  

Sono stato insieme a lei praticamente tutto sabato approfittando che il suo uomo lavorava fino a tardi, bella giornata di sole e siamo andati in montagna da lei.... io ho accampato ovviamente la scusa di "straordinari" a lavoro con sucessiva uscita per compere varie.... 

siamo stati benissimo è quello il problema...


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> ...le ferie le ho prese per il ponte del 2 giugno!!! ossia il weekend che verrà...
> 
> Sono stato insieme a lei praticamente tutto sabato approfittando che il suo uomo lavorava fino a tardi, bella giornata di sole e siamo andati in montagna da lei.... io ho accampato ovviamente la scusa di "straordinari" a lavoro con sucessiva uscita per compere varie....
> 
> siamo stati benissimo è quello il problema...



Vabbè schifo non può fare. Ma senso di colpa zero quando sei tornato a casa? Te lo chiedo perchè le prime volte non ne ho avuto nemmeno io, è venuto poi.


----------



## triste86 (24 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> ...le ferie le ho prese per il ponte del 2 giugno!!! ossia il weekend che verrà...
> 
> Sono stato insieme a lei praticamente tutto sabato approfittando che il suo uomo lavorava fino a tardi, bella giornata di sole e siamo andati in montagna da lei.... io ho accampato ovviamente la scusa di "straordinari" a lavoro con sucessiva uscita per compere varie....
> 
> siamo stati benissimo è quello il problema...


ma dai?? sesso extra, a chi non piacerebbe? te l'ho detto, ci sei dentro con tutto il corpo ( soprattutto parte inferiore ), ma la osa che mi lascia perplesso e' che gia' ci ia coinvolgimento sentimentale, come dici tu!!

gia' ne saresti preso, non solo dal punto di vista sessuale intendo... scusa se te lo dico, ma sei una persona molto fragile e instabile...

rischi di buttare all'aria il tuo matrimonio per una sc... extra... io lo trovo di una tristezza infinita...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> ...le ferie le ho prese per il ponte del 2 giugno!!! ossia il weekend che verrà...
> 
> Sono stato insieme a lei praticamente tutto sabato approfittando che il suo uomo lavorava fino a tardi, bella giornata di sole e siamo andati in montagna da lei.... io ho accampato ovviamente la scusa di "straordinari" a lavoro con sucessiva uscita per compere varie....
> 
> siamo stati benissimo è quello il problema...


:no::girapalle:    :no:  :calcio::bleah:​


----------



## Silvano (24 Maggio 2010)

E' quello il problema....

Pensavo di non saper fingere ma invece ci sono riuscito senza destare il minimo sospetto, o almeno credo. Incredibile per una persona che non è brava a mentire come me. 
Forse sapevo di assolutamente non dover destar sospetto, la posta in gioco altissima e sembra che l'abbia bevuta!
Dentro di me c'era un mix di felicità, ansia, senso di colpa e sopratutto angoscia...che ho saputo mettere da parte cercando di pensare ad altro e concentrandomi più possibile.
Non ho ancora notizie del suo rientro invece, abbiamo deciso di non utilizzare mai un telefono, tutto via mail.....
stamattina entrava dopo a lavoro per delle commissioni con il suo uomo.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> ........ *è successo* e ora?
> 
> Nella mia vita coniugale non avrei mai immaginato che accadesse...
> 
> ...


Silvano...tu non sei un traditore, sei un pasticcione...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Maggio 2010)

Sono convinta che una cosa che piaccia tantissimo agli adulteri maschi sia il vivere per un po' (un po', eh, la giornata, max 2 - 3, nei casi estremi una settimana, non di piu') con una nuova mammina.

E' come quando vai a dormire dall'amichetto: casa nuova, nuovo modo di mangiare, nuove abitudini.

Piace a molti uomini dividere un pizzico di intimità "nuova" con una donna "diversa": guardarla mentre si trucca, si lava, si prepara. I suoi cosmetici, i suoi profumi. E' eccitante dividere qualcosa di nuovo.

Poi si torna a casa, alla solita vita, che appare rassicurante e familiare.

Da qui, l'ambivalenza eterna degli amanti maschi.


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono convinta che una cosa che piaccia tantissimo agli adulteri maschi sia il vivere per un po' (un po', eh, la giornata, max 2 - 3, nei casi estremi una settimana, non di piu') con una nuova mammina.
> 
> E' come quando vai a dormire dall'amichetto: casa nuova, nuovo modo di mangiare, nuove abitudini.
> 
> ...



Un pochino ti quoto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> E' quello il problema....
> 
> Pensavo di non saper fingere ma invece ci sono riuscito senza destare il minimo sospetto, o almeno credo. Incredibile per una persona che non è brava a mentire come me.
> Forse sapevo di assolutamente non dover destar sospetto, la posta in gioco altissima e sembra che l'abbia bevuta!
> ...


 Traduco il post a immagini o son tutte balle (come vorrei che tu fossi un "personaggio"!!!) o quel che fate fa un bel po' schifo (come per tutti i traditori, niente di speciale eh) e pure un po' pena. La storia mi pare patetica come quella di adolescenti che più che il gusto di stare insieme hanno quello di fare i grandi e far fessi i genitori.
Solo che il genitore sei tu.
Per me tu non avevi bisogno di sesso, ma stai usando il sesso per sfuggire alle tue responsabilità di uomo adulto.
Ma non si sfugge alla realtà.


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Traduco il post a immagini o son tutte balle (come vorrei che tu fossi un "personaggio"!!!) o quel che fate fa un bel po' schifo (come per tutti i traditori, niente di speciale eh) e pure un po' pena. La storia mi pare patetica come quella di adolescenti che più che il gusto di stare insieme hanno quello di fare i grandi e far fessi i genitori.
> Solo che il genitore sei tu.
> Per me tu non avevi bisogno di sesso, ma stai usando il sesso per sfuggire alle tue responsabilità di uomo adulto.
> Ma non si sfugge alla realtà.



Ma si dai... vergogna, schifo, bambinata... però in fondo è quello che è successo pure a me. Spero che come a me questa voglia di fuga della realtà ti passi in fretta prima di fare dann iirreversibili. E soprattutto tu auguro di non subire la vendetta di tua moglie come è accaduto a me... le donne sanno essere più cattive di noi.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2010)

io penso che persino le tue lamentazioni preventive su questo forum fossero per te funzionali a questo risultato


complimenti, comunque

hai già cominciato a mettere la trombata con lei davanti a moglie e figli, privandoli della tua compagnia in una delle tue giornate libere

hai già cominciato con le bugie a tua moglie (straordinari, compere)

con quelle a te stesso avevi cominciato iscrivendoti qui e continui parlando di sentimenti (per sentirti meno in colpa)

io invece ti auguro che il sentimento sia vero (così libererai tua moglie dalla tua presenza e lei, soffrirà, ma poi si rifarà una vita) e che l'altra ti ripaghi con la stessa moneta (se uno prova sentimenti per una che alle soglie del matrimonio tromba con un'altro, si merita di sposarsela)


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma si dai... vergogna, schifo, bambinata... però in fondo è quello che è successo pure a me. Spero che come a me questa voglia di fuga della realtà ti passi in fretta prima di fare dann iirreversibili. E soprattutto tu auguro di non subire la vendetta di tua moglie come è accaduto a me... le donne sanno essere più cattive di noi.


tua moglie non l'ha fatto per cattiveria

anzi, ha ben vedere, non è tua moglie che l'ha fatto

chi l'ha fatto non era tua moglie, era una donna schiantata dal tuo tradimento, che come moglie si era sentita rifutata in quano insufficiente o inadeguata o quant'altro si sia sentita


----------



## Silvano (24 Maggio 2010)

Avete ragione solo in parte

....ho sempre voluto essere un bravo marito impegnandomi anche non cadere in tentazioni.
Dopo il matrimonio non mai fatto più fatto una serata con amici, ho abbandonato il mio sport preferito per stare più a casa, ho lavorato tantissimo per mandare avanti tutto....insomma mi sono impegnato sempre molto. Ma ora sembra di aver cancellato tutto in un attimo e azzerato la stima che avevo in me. 
E' una sensazione brutta credetemi..ma anche terribilmente eccitante e particolare, per quello l'ho paragonata prima a una droga. Forse è solo trasgressione. Non so.

Credo di essere cambiato (in peggio) nell'ultimo periodo perché questa relazione è solo la punta di un iceberg di una condizione sessuale  che sto vivendo..forse mi passerà... ma quando? Sono diventato anche molto più "socievole" con il gentil sesso ultimamente, sopratutto se sono giovani e carine...quindi questa occasione sarà solo un caso? è quello di cui ho paura e mi riallaccio al titolo del post


----------



## triste86 (24 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso che persino le tue lamentazioni preventive su questo forum fossero per te funzionali a questo risultato
> 
> 
> complimenti, comunque
> ...


bravissima, ti quoto alla grande... questo tipo di persone meritano di stare con persone simili a loro, che lascino le persone davvero "serie" rifarsi una vita lontano da questa ipocrisia, addirittura qua gia' sarebbero ubentrati i sentimenti, una rapidita' ad innamorarsi impressionante

la moglie e' giovane.. puo' ancora cercare una persona che la ami davvero senza che la inganni cosi... 
i traditori parlan sempre di "amore" quando quel che loro definiscono tale non lo e' affatto, dato che amare e' condividere TUTTO e quotidianamente e non la bottarela extra, di nascosto... si riempiono la parola di tante belle parole e buoni propositi, poi sappiam sempre come va a finire

:girapalle:


----------



## Daniele (24 Maggio 2010)

Kid, non è voglia di fuga la sua è voglia fdi f*ga...e non c'è la u in mezzo :rotfl:
Complimenti Silvano, sei proprio un grande uomo dalla tsta di porpora, il tipico esempio di uomo vincente perchè la sua testa di porpora lavora in miniere ben diverse. Adesso che farai? Andrai dagli amici di bisboccia a vantarti di quanto sei bravo come amatore?  Di quanto lo hai lungo rispetto ad un bruco? Per quanti strabilianti secondi riesci fare sesso? Cosa ci sei entrato a fare prima in questo forum? Ahhh, dai goditi che tra un poco non avrai i problemi del pargoletto, tanto uno come te si fa beccare non subito, ma molto presto, goditi i suoi finti orgasmi ma tanto tu verrai beccato e con te lei, tu dovrai vivere il resto dei tuoi giorni con pochi soldi in tasca e lei dovrà ridare indietro i soldi spesi per organizzare il matrimonio, complimenti davvero siete una coppia perfetta di persone superiori alla norma. :rotfl:
Mi vergogno di essere uomo Silvano, sinceramente puoi andare alla anagrafe a cambiare sesso senza mettere ne una M e ne una F???


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, non è voglia di fuga la sua è voglia fdi f*ga...e non c'è la u in mezzo :rotfl:



:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Avete ragione solo in parte
> 
> ....ho sempre voluto essere un bravo marito impegnandomi anche non cadere in tentazioni.
> Dopo il matrimonio non mai fatto più fatto una serata con amici, ho abbandonato il mio sport preferito per stare più a casa, ho lavorato tantissimo per mandare avanti tutto....insomma mi sono impegnato sempre molto. Ma ora sembra di aver cancellato tutto in un attimo e azzerato la stima che avevo in me.
> ...


Quando la mia prima figlia era piccola seppi che la mamma di una compagna di nido aveva scoperto il tradimento del marito con una collega.
Se tu solo avessi visto la devastazione sul volto di quella donna ...non riusciresti fisicamente a essere in condizioni per tradire.
Esci del tuo egocentrismo e immagina l'effetto che questa cosa potrebbe fare su tua moglie.


----------



## Daniele (24 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Credo di essere cambiato (in peggio) nell'ultimo periodo perché questa relazione è solo la punta di un iceberg di una condizione sessuale  che sto vivendo..forse mi passerà... ma quando? Sono diventato anche molto più "socievole" con il gentil sesso ultimamente, sopratutto se sono giovani e carine...quindi questa occasione sarà solo un caso? è quello di cui ho paura e mi riallaccio al titolo del post


No no, non ti preoccupare, sei solo un probabile perdente, che ha ralasciato la propria vita del tutto per la famiglia per poi sbroccare e fare la cosa peggiore che potevi, dai però puoi migliorare..... puoi anche farti due donne contemporaneamente filmandoti e poi far vedere tutto alla moglie, non ti eccita questa trasgressione.


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> ........ *è successo* e ora?
> 
> Nella mia vita coniugale non avrei mai immaginato che accadesse...
> 
> ...


Ciao Silvano!
 Te sei fantastico!
Tanto normale da risultare speciale!
Hai voluto sapere se eri sulla via sbagliata, e ti è stato detto di sì!
Stavi dando dei colpetti al vespaio incazzoso col tuo bastoncino e ti è stato detto di smettere!

Dovevi essere ben convinto di quanto c'era dietro l'angolo se avessi svoltato, e hai svoltato...

Bravo!
Sei uno spirito avventuroso!
Un Indiana Jones alla ricerca di Atlantide nel Triangolo delle Bermuda!

Alla ricerca del triangolo nei bermuda!

Io apprezzo quelli come te!
Come quello scorpione che punge la rana su cui viaggia!

Uno che fa da memento mori aglli altri!
Uno si cui un Fedro moderno potrebbe buttar giù una favoletta istruttiva!

Ora devi correre ai ripari!
Non farti inguappare dalla sgallettata!
Non confondere il sesso con l'amore!

Il sesso dura molto di più!
Coi preservativi ritardanti poi siamo a quasi un ordine di grandezza superiore!

Se mai hai provato qualche sentimento autoctono verso questa fanciulla dalla mutanda facile è finito da un pezzo!

Ora hai solo la voglia rapace di conservare per te l'ansa segreta del fiumiciattolo nel quale hai pescato il grosso pesce siluro!
E non l'avevi neppure pasturata!

Sei così ganzo che Sampei al tuo confronto sembra il puffo tontolone!

Ma Sampei pesca i pesci, tu invece sei stato pescato!
E ora stai roteando nel retino della tolettatrice di merli che è la tua collega!

Corri ai ripari!
Prendi la pillola del giorno dopo!
Lavati la lingua e i gioielli con varechina e prega che l'effetto candeggiante raggiunga il tuo cervello!

Non farti più farla ingallare prima di aver smesso di palpitare per lei!
Ci hai un Little boy nel petto e un Fat Man nelle mutande!
Lei è una ronzante Enola Gay pronta a farti detonare entrambi!

Togli l'innesco!

Se non riesci, stai lontano da centri abitati mentre esplodi!
L'onda d'urto colpirebbe la tua famiglia!

Nessuno si accorgerà che sei già morto...
Non trascinare con te anche chi ti ha fatto compagnia fino ad ora...

Ora ritorna intelligente, per favore.
Lo scopo lo hai raggiunto.

Vantatene.
Ancora.

Ciao!


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Silvano!
> Te sei fantastico!
> 
> Un Indiana Jones alla ricerca di Atlantide nel Triangolo delle Bermuda!
> ...



Il maestro ha parlato! :rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (24 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Silvano!
> Te sei fantastico!
> Tanto normale da risultare speciale!
> Hai voluto sapere se eri sulla via sbagliata, e ti è stato detto di sì!
> ...


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> ...
> ...
> 
> *Ora ritorna intelligente*, per favore.
> ...


per il grassetto: è vero che l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita, ma tu esageri

e non remare contro sua moglie :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Avete ragione solo in parte
> 
> ....ho sempre voluto essere un bravo marito impegnandomi anche non cadere in tentazioni.
> Dopo il matrimonio non mai fatto più fatto una serata con amici, ho abbandonato il mio sport preferito per stare più a casa, ho lavorato tantissimo per mandare avanti tutto....insomma mi sono impegnato sempre molto. Ma ora sembra di aver cancellato tutto in un attimo e azzerato la stima che avevo in me.
> ...


Dolce Silvano...
devi scegliere.
O ti distendi sul letto dei sensi di colpa che le prefiche del forum (Kid, Daniele, Persa...) ti vanno approntando da qualche giorno, o vieni (metaforicamente) tra le mie braccia e mi leggi.
Benvenuto nel mondo dei traditori, detto anche mondo reale...
Se impari a gestirlo vivrai mediamente felice come me...( posso passarti qualche modestissimo parere, se dovessi averne voglia).
Intanto comincia a comportanti da "masculo" e non da adolescente..
fai l'inverno nucleare intorno alla tipa...il resto alla prossima puntata!

Se decidi altrimenti, il forum abbonda di psicologi, nonchè filosofi quotatissimi..
ascoltali.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Silvano!
> Te sei fantastico!
> Tanto normale da risultare speciale!
> Hai voluto sapere se eri sulla via sbagliata, e ti è stato detto di sì!
> ...


Ora ti ho letto, mitico rabarbaro...
tu arrivi sempre prima, con le tue mirabili sintesi.
...... un plauso appassionato da una tua ammiratrice


----------



## Anna A (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dolce Silvano...
> devi scegliere.
> O ti distendi sul letto dei sensi di colpa che le prefiche del forum (Kid, Daniele, Persa...) ti vanno approntando da qualche giorno, o vieni (metaforicamente) tra le mie braccia e mi leggi.
> *Benvenuto nel mondo dei traditori, detto anche mondo reale...*
> ...


 
intanto faresti bene a prendere meno per il culo la gente del forum..
poi.. io non so che problemi hai ma di sicuro ne hai più di uno per arrivare a dire che tradendo si può vivere meglio e te lo dico io che tradisco .
son tutte balle quelle del gestire bene tutto. anche io gestisco bene tutto ma di sicuro non sono felice.
fai l'inverno nucleare intorno alla tipa?
e chè ce n'è bisogno secondo te?
hanno già stabilito regole e contratti. niente tel, solo mail e fra poco impareranno a comunicare fra loro come fa il mister con i calciatori..
maddecchè.. e ti pare che servano consigli a sto furbino?:rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (24 Maggio 2010)

Signora Chiara, ma lei questi uomini che valgono la pena di tradire dove li trova?
Che qui c'è penuria...:unhappy:


----------



## minnie (24 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso che persino le tue lamentazioni preventive su questo forum fossero per te funzionali a questo risultato
> 
> 
> complimenti, comunque
> ...


 
:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> *intanto faresti bene a prendere meno per il culo la gente del forum*..
> poi.. io non so che problemi hai ma di sicuro ne hai più di uno per arrivare a dire che tradendo si può vivere meglio e te lo dico io che tradisco .
> son tutte balle quelle del gestire bene tutto. anche io gestisco bene tutto ma di sicuro non sono felice.
> fai l'inverno nucleare intorno alla tipa?
> ...


Mi dispiace, Anna, che pensi a una presa per il culo...non è per nulla la mia intenzione. Sono serissima.
Per inverno nucleare intorno alla tipa intendo che deve comportarsi correttamente nei suoi confronti, non millantare coinvolgimenti sentimentali che non esistono, col rischio di sommare porcata a porcata.
Mi dispiace per la tua infelicità...saranno tutte balle per te, ma sappi che ho detto "mediamente felice per non infierire"....io vivo molto più che mediamente felice: ti pare che altrimenti il gioco varrebbe la candela?
Se avere avventure extraconiugali deve diventare una sofferenza tanto varrebbe darci un taglio..... o sbaglio?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Signora Chiara, ma lei questi uomini che valgono la pena di tradire dove li trova?
> Che qui c'è penuria...:unhappy:


Mah...Verena..qui pensano continuamente a una presa per il culo, per cui non so se faccio bene a esprimermi con franchezza
Se vi dico che i miei amichetti sono uno più tesoruccio dell'altro?
Uno in particolare, quello che mi ha insegnato tutto, ha sette anni meno di me, ma è una perla di saggezza....conservo ancora come una reliquia la mail dove mi diceva: "Non anteporrmi mai alla tua famiglia"
non ho fatto altro che seguire il suo consiglio e il risultato è stato spettacolare...


----------



## minnie (24 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando la mia prima figlia era piccola seppi che la mamma di una compagna di nido aveva scoperto il tradimento del marito con una collega.
> Se tu solo avessi visto la devastazione sul volto di quella donna ...non riusciresti fisicamente a essere in condizioni per tradire.
> Esci del tuo egocentrismo e immagina l'effetto che questa cosa potrebbe fare su tua moglie.


 
Caro Silvano. Il mio compagno a ottobre di quest'anno, quando nostro figlio aveva 5 mesi, ha iniziato una storia con un'altra. Me ne sono accorta poco prima di Natale. (e apro una parentesi perchè secondo me se non è una storiella iniziata e finita in un giorno prima o poi ti beccano).
Insomma un pò come te, no? Anzi pensa sono fortunata: il mio ne ha una a centinaia di km di distanza quindi fanno meno volte sesso di voi due. 
Quello che voglio dirti è cosa si prova a pensare che:
1) come per tutti i traditi, la persona che ami di cui ti fidavi, cui pensavi di poter dire fare tutto, anche quello che mai diresti e faresti con altri, ti inganna, tocca un'altra, le dice come la vuole, come la ama... Bene, già questo ti uccide.
2) Pensare che per sempre, per tutta la vita, ogni volta che penserai al primo natale, al primo capodanno, alla prima festa della mamma e del papà, al primo compleanno di tuo figlio, non ti verrà subito in mente il suo visino mentre guarda i pacchi incartati o l'albero con le lucine, o la candelina sulla torta, il primo ricordo non sarà la gioia di dividere queste feste con il tuo cucciolo e suo padre, i primi momenti importanti della vita di tuo figlio, ma penserai che in quel momento, quel giorno, lui aveva un'altra, che pensava a lei, che cercava scuse per vederla o per parlarle o per scriverle una mail, che la foto che gli scattava con il cellulare era per inviarla a lei, non per ricordo vostro.

Ci sono cose che ti uccidono dentro e non rinasci più. Io, così come capiterà a tua moglie, non dimenticherò mai che l'uomo che diceva di amarmi e di voler dividere una vita, una famiglia con me, ha distrutto per sempre quello che dovrebbe essere il momento più bello della vita di una donna e comunque di una famiglia. E perchè cosa? per gratificare il suo uc....o o il suo ego. Lo dico a te, come l'ho detto a lui: grazie, neppure questo ricordo hai salvato. Complimenti, spero che un giorno capirai cosa hai fatto, ma lo capirai davvero. Perchè solo così potrai provare un dolore che, almeno un pò, assomiglia a quello che passarerà lei.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mah...Verena..qui pensano continuamente a una presa per il culo, per cui non so se faccio bene a esprimermi con franchezza
> Se vi dico che i miei amichetti sono uno più tesoruccio dell'altro?
> Uno in particolare, quello che mi ha insegnato tutto, ha sette anni meno di me, ma è una perla di saggezza....conservo ancora come una reliquia la mail dove mi diceva: "Non anteporrmi mai alla tua famiglia"
> non ho fatto altro che seguire il suo consiglio e il risultato è stato spettacolare...



no, nessuna presa in giro, la mia è curiosità bonaria.
Premesso che mi taglierei le mani piuttosto che tradire di nuovo, anche a volgere uno sguardo curioso sulla realtà che mi circonda, c'è da farsi cadere le braccia!
Dovrei fare l'amante di uno piu' vecchio di me? A che pro? Faccio la mia carriera serena grazie ai miei meriti, con alterne vicende come tutti, ma sono in una fase della vita dove di sicuro non "svolto" dandola.

Allora dovrei innamorarmi, ma di chi?
Di chi sta in famiglia e poi fa il seduttore del mercoledì sera o alla macchinetta del caffé? Coelho me lo leggo da me (ma non mi piace), la musica l'ascolto quando mi pare, non ho bisogno di "precettori". 

Penso dell'amore ogni bene, ma penso che ci sia un tempo per tutto. E penso che per le persone consapevoli, alla nostra età, quel tempo sia passato SOPRATTUTTO SE GIA' IN COPPIA.


----------



## squonk (24 Maggio 2010)

Mah, non so se aggiungerò qualcosa di nuovo a questo thread. Ma la storia è esemplare. E, a mio avviso, narra come - se non stiamo più che attenti con la mente e la coscienza, finché il danno non diviene irreparabile - finiamo sempre esattamente per dimostrare quello che siamo: automi fabbricati allo scopo di riprodurre se stessi, con il sistema più infallibile che mai si sarebbe potuto ideare.

Il "software" di questo sistema? Gli ormoni, gli ormoni. Quando un Silvano di turno apre un thread dicendo quello che ha detto, la bomba caricata ad ormoni è già innescata, è partito il conto alla rovescia e soltanto un trauma potrebbe impedire l'esplosione. Che, in assenza diel trauma, regolarmente (come previsto da molti di voi) è avvenuta.

Quindi Silvano non è responsabile della porcata che ha fatto? No, lo è. Eccome se lo è. Ma non lo è stato nel momento in cui ha estratto dai pantaloni come previsto il membro fedifrago, bensì lo è diventato mesi prima. Quando cioè non ha sorvegliato se stesso, la sua coppia e la sua famiglia. Il momento in cui "si è distratto" ed ha "lanciato il programma" che avrebbe innescato la bomba. Quando ha iniziato a scrivere qui era già troppo tardi. 

Ecco il punto: capire in anticipo la necessità di mantenere fede agli impegni, di rispettare la persona con la quale si è liberamente scelto di condividere la vita e di mettere al mondo un erede. Persa di vista quella, non c'è parola che tenga. Contano gli ormoni, e lo strumento che da essi viene messo in funzione.

La mia solidarietà più sincera alla moglie. E l'augurio, per il rispetto che si merita, è che Silvano e la sua amichetta commettano il prima possibile l'inevitabile errore che due pasticcioni del loro calibro finiranno per commettere. Inutile dire loro di fermarsi ora. Non si può inchiodare in dieci metri una formula 1 lanciata in gara in pieno rettilineo. Si può solo aspettare che si schianti uscendo di pista.

squonk


----------



## Anna A (24 Maggio 2010)

squonk ha detto:


> Mah, non so se aggiungerò qualcosa di nuovo a questo thread. Ma la storia è esemplare. E, a mio avviso, narra come - se non stiamo più che attenti con la mente e la coscienza, finché il danno non diviene irreparabile - finiamo sempre esattamente per dimostrare quello che siamo: automi fabbricati allo scopo di riprodurre se stessi, con il sistema più infallibile che mai si sarebbe potuto ideare.
> 
> Il "software" di questo sistema? Gli ormoni, gli ormoni. Quando un Silvano di turno apre un thread dicendo quello che ha detto, la bomba caricata ad ormoni è già innescata, è partito il conto alla rovescia e soltanto un trauma potrebbe impedire l'esplosione. Che, in assenza diel trauma, regolarmente (come previsto da molti di voi) è avvenuta.
> 
> ...


 
positivissimo anche tu, ehhh


----------



## squonk (24 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> positivissimo anche tu, ehhh


realista, Anna, realista. Da maschietto so che cosa significa quando entrano in circolo certe sostanze. Ecco perché faccio di tutto, ma proprio di tutto, per previenire il momento in cui potrebbero scatenarsi. E devo dire che - da quando sono cresciuto - ci sono riuscito sempre... L'augurio più profondo che MI faccio, è che possa continuare così. E navigare qui dentro mi è di ben grande aiuto nel mio impegno di fedeltà.

squonk


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

squonk ha detto:


> Mah, non so se aggiungerò qualcosa di nuovo a questo thread. Ma la storia è esemplare. E, a mio avviso, narra come - se non stiamo più che attenti con la mente e la coscienza, finché il danno non diviene irreparabile - finiamo sempre esattamente per dimostrare quello che siamo: automi fabbricati allo scopo di riprodurre se stessi, con il sistema più infallibile che mai si sarebbe potuto ideare.
> 
> Il "software" di questo sistema? Gli ormoni, gli ormoni. Quando un Silvano di turno apre un thread dicendo quello che ha detto, la bomba caricata ad ormoni è già innescata, è partito il conto alla rovescia e soltanto un trauma potrebbe impedire l'esplosione. Che, in assenza diel trauma, regolarmente (come previsto da molti di voi) è avvenuta.
> 
> ...


Ma il bolide potrebbe anche non schiantarsi affatto, proseguire la sua gara, ultimarla e tornare ai box senza colpo ferire...
..ci avete mai pensato?
Tutto dipende dalla maestria del pilota.


----------



## minnie (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma il bolide potrebbe anche non schiantarsi affatto, proseguire la sua gara, ultimarla e tornare ai box senza colpo ferire...
> ..ci avete mai pensato?
> Tutto dipende dalla maestria del pilota.


no cara. dipende anche dalla qualità delle gomme, dall'affidabilità del motore, dall'impianto elettrico, idraulico o meccanico, dalle condizioni del tempo, dagli errori dei piloti delle altre auto in corsa.... e a volte da una buona dose di fortuna...
Te lo dico perchè i migliori piloti di F1 di ogni tempo... sono morti in pista.... 
Ricordatelo anche tu... ogni tanto...


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma il bolide potrebbe anche non schiantarsi affatto, proseguire la sua gara, ultimarla e tornare ai box senza colpo ferire...
> ..ci avete mai pensato?
> Tutto dipende dalla maestria del pilota.



Vive l'amour, ma non quello dove si parla di batticuore, baci e parole dolci... ma quello sano dove il più furbo si gode la vita e l''altro le corna.


----------



## squonk (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma il bolide potrebbe anche non schiantarsi affatto, proseguire la sua gara, ultimarla e tornare ai box senza colpo ferire...
> ..ci avete mai pensato?
> Tutto dipende dalla maestria del pilota.


Sì, ma il caso in questione, come è stato descritto dal suo protagonista, mi fa pensare che non siamo in presenza né di uno Schumacker né tantomeno di un Ayrton Senna redivivo... 
Silvano mi sembra piuttosto un bambino che, prima di essere capitato su una monoposto appena partita in un gran premio, avesse guidato soltanto  le macchinine dei luna park. Oltretutto, di quelle ben fissate sulle giostre che girano sempre in tondo.

squonk


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

squonk ha detto:


> Sì, ma il caso in questione, come è stato descritto dal suo protagonista, mi fa pensare che non siamo in presenza né di uno Schumacker né tantomeno di un Ayrton Senna redivivo...
> Silvano mi sembra piuttosto un bambino che, prima di essere capitato su una monoposto appena partita in un gran premio, avesse guidato soltanto le macchinine dei luna park. Oltretutto, di quelle ben fissate sulle giostre che girano sempre in tondo.
> 
> squonk


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:. Sottoscrivo..per questo gli avevo consigliato di leggermi!

A parte gli scherzi...il dolce Silvano deve avere il tempo per imparare.

Silvano...ripeto senza nessuna malizia, anzi con tutta la tenerezza di una madre (oddio, sorella maggiore, forse)...interrogati e comportati da "masculo", non da pasticcione.


----------



## Daniele (24 Maggio 2010)

Uhmmm, il bolide su cui corrono è una isetta di certo, brutta, sgraziata e che finirà quasi certamente fuori strada.
Silvano, hai già preprarato le valigine per vivere miseramente da solo? No, perchè vista la tua fermezza e capacità non do per probabile, ma per certo che tua moglie scoprirà qualcosa e bye bye casuccia, in effetti mi fai tenerezza, da quello che scrivi di te stesso come focoso appassionato non so perchè invece ti immagino un poco nerd, chiedo al vate kid per sapere se anche lui ha questa impressione.


----------



## Anna A (24 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmm, il bolide su cui corrono è una isetta di certo, brutta, sgraziata e che finirà quasi certamente fuori strada.
> Silvano, hai già preprarato le valigine per vivere miseramente da solo? No, perchè vista la tua fermezza e capacità non do per probabile, ma per certo che tua moglie scoprirà qualcosa e bye bye casuccia, in effetti mi fai tenerezza, da quello che scrivi di te stesso come focoso appassionato non so perchè invece ti immagino un poco nerd, chiedo al vate kid per sapere se anche lui ha questa impressione.


ma figurati..
nessuno scenario cupo, stai tranquillo che il nostro silvano è più volpe di quel che pensi..
ragiona.. ci ha già premesso che cmq lui è vittima 2 volte. una perché la moglie lo trascura e due perché l'altra lo ha tentato..
ma chi lo ammazza a silvanuzzo


----------



## Verena67 (24 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma figurati..
> nessuno scenario cupo, stai tranquillo che il nostro silvano è più volpe di quel che pensi..
> ragiona..* ci ha già premesso che cmq lui è vittima 2 volte*. una perché la moglie lo trascura e due perché l'altra lo ha tentato..
> ma chi lo ammazza a silvanuzzo


quanto ti quoto!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## squonk (24 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quanto ti quoto!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Un automa che segue solo gli istinti ormonali come il nostro amico è per definizione portato a - diciamo così - avere la guardia bassa sul resto dell'esistenza e, soprattutto, a sovrastimarsi. 

Si schianterà, e prima di quanto egli stesso si immagina. Questo almeno mi auguro che avvenga, per la solidarietà che porto alla povera di lui consorte e all'incolpevole discendenza.

Sinceramente se c'è un momento in cui mi fa profondamente schifo il genere (maschile) a cui io stesso appartengo, è proprio quando leggo di porcherie di questo tipo. E chiedo scusa per lo sfogo.


----------



## Anna A (24 Maggio 2010)

squonk ha detto:


> Un automa che segue solo gli istinti ormonali come il nostro amico è per definizione portato a - diciamo così - avere la guardia bassa sul resto dell'esistenza e, soprattutto, a sovrastimarsi.
> 
> *Si schianterà, e prima di quanto egli stesso si immagina. Questo almeno mi auguro che avvenga, per la solidarietà che porto alla povera di lui consorte e all'incolpevole discendenza.*
> 
> Sinceramente se c'è un momento in cui mi fa profondamente schifo il genere (maschile) a cui io stesso appartengo, è proprio quando leggo di porcherie di questo tipo. E chiedo scusa per lo sfogo.


ma va là.. non si schianta stai tranquillo.
hai presente la poesia sulla giraffa di benni?
quella che dice che la giraffa ha il cuore lontano dai pensieri?
ecco
lui ha il bippe lontano dal cuore (la distanza è più o meno la stessa..)
quindi 0 casini perchè lui usa 0 il telefono ma molto il condom


----------



## squonk (24 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma va là.. non si schianta stai tranquillo.
> hai presente la poesia sulla giraffa di benni?
> quella che dice che la giraffa ha il cuore lontano dai pensieri?
> ecco
> ...


 
Guarda, potreste anche avere ragione. Ma resto dell'idea che ciò che si è innescato in un personaggio che si è presentato in questo modo sta già troppo sfuggendo dal suo controllo perché il tutto possa andare molto lontano. Se così non dovesse essere, si diverta fin che può. Ma che lo specchio, la mattina, non gli sia troppo lieve. :condom:

squonk


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:. Sottoscrivo..per questo gli avevo consigliato di leggermi!
> 
> A parte gli scherzi...il dolce Silvano deve avere il tempo per imparare.
> 
> Silvano...ripeto senza nessuna malizia, anzi con tutta la tenerezza di una madre (oddio, sorella maggiore, forse)...interrogati e comportati da "masculo", non da pasticcione.


 Tu sei una madre per silvano come io sono una ballerina... :carneval:


----------



## Silvano (25 Maggio 2010)

Buongiorno ragazzi...

Ho letto brevemente i post che avete scritto...
Ieri complice il tanto lavoro ci siamo visti solo l'oretta del pranzo, la cosa haimè  però è consolidata e si vede, siamo amanti. 

Tuttavia mi sento più tranquillo e a casa non desto il benchè minimo sospetto anche perchè non ho cambiato assolutamente stile di vita nè abitudini. 
Ogni tanto durante il giorno ho improvvise chiusure di stomaco che mi prendono più volte nella giornata e sto dormendo e mangiando decisamente meno.

Noto anche che dopo il vortice iniziale dei giorni scorsi ora sono più lucido e lascio al "caso" questa relazione. Quando possiamo ci vediamo altrimenti no, voglio limitare le "balle" proprio perchè non sono bravo a dirle e azzerare le occasioni per essere beccato. 
Dovremo riuscire a vederci lo stesso abbastanza frequentemente.

Sul fatto che mi "schianterò" farò di tutto perchè non capiti..piuttosto appena vedo dei sospetti tronco di netto anche se non è tanto per me ma quanto per la mia amante che spero non lasci trapelare nulla con il suo uomo, ed è quello forse il lato che mi spaventa di più. 

Altro fatto scandaloso capitatomi sempre riferito al titolo del post: ieri sera mentre portavo il cane ai giardini ho conosciuto una ragazza, molto carina, con la quale abbiamo avuto una amabile conversazione di una ventina di minuti, dopo senza tanti complimenti lei mi ha chiesto di rivederci il giorno dopo....  ovviamente mi sono fatto mille fantasie.... 

sono malato si.


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi...
> 
> Ho letto brevemente i post che avete scritto...
> Ieri complice il tanto lavoro ci siamo visti solo l'oretta del pranzo, la cosa haimè  però è consolidata e si vede, siamo amanti.
> ...


Ciao Silvano!
Ma che roba è?

Cosa stai mettendo su?
Una bancarella in cui vendi il tuo hot dog?

Prima non volevi spupazzarti la mentulofila collega e ora ci inneschi una treschetta loffia!
Hai paura di farti beccare perchè sei un pallonaro sghembo e contratti già una seconda pupa con bisogni idraulici!

Te sei un dilettante!
Non hai ancora l'esperienza per farti un amichetta saltuaria e già te ne vuoi spupazzare due oltre alla moglie!

Hai appena fatto il tuo primo giro in bicicletta con le ruotine attaccate e già ti senti un pilota di space shuttle?

Sei troppo ingordo!

Sei sicuro di avere abbastanza sperma per tutte le donne che i tuoi occhi famelici vorrebbero?

Potresti morire di indigestione!

Se vuoi lo sballo, fatti insufflare funghi allucinogeni direttamente nelle cavità nasali come fanno gli indios dell'Amazzonia... ha meno controindicazioni!

Dopo aver reinserito il cervello nella sua sede, procedi a riattivarlo!

Stai correndo nudo nell'Antartide, morirai assiderato ben prima di arrivare ai tropici...

Ciao!


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2010)

Ti senti un figo, eh? Pacche sulle spalle e via, adesso ti sentirai l'uomo più desiderabile del mondo anche per quella ragazza con cui hai parlato...ma dire che sei sposato no? Tu sei un probabile seriale, spero solo che tua moglie ti scopra per salvarsi le chiappe da una persona come sei tu.


----------



## Silvano (25 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti senti un figo, eh? Pacche sulle spalle e via, adesso ti sentirai l'uomo più desiderabile del mondo anche per quella ragazza con cui hai parlato...ma dire che sei sposato no? Tu sei un probabile seriale, spero solo che tua moglie ti scopra per salvarsi le chiappe da una persona come sei tu.


Si probabilmente è quello che meriterei  

Ma il fatto che è solo da pochi mesi che sono così e sto cercando di capire il perchè.  
Non mi sento figo ma la situazione è un mix di angoscia, gioia, trasgressione e sensi di colpa e ho continue chiusure di stomaco durante la giornata.. 
Sono una persona da evitare avete ragione... 
Ho deciso, oggi vado a prenotare da un analista e vedremo cosa mi dirà...


----------



## Anna A (25 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi...
> 
> Ho letto brevemente i post che avete scritto...
> Ieri complice il tanto lavoro ci siamo visti solo l'oretta del pranzo, la cosa haimè però è consolidata e si vede, siamo amanti.
> ...


e tu ovviamente stasera porterai fuori il cane nello stesso posto.. :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Si probabilmente è quello che meriterei
> 
> Ma il fatto che è solo da pochi mesi che sono così e sto cercando di capire il perchè.
> Non mi sento figo ma la situazione è un mix di angoscia, gioia, trasgressione e sensi di colpa e ho continue chiusure di stomaco durante la giornata..
> ...


Allora ti dico una cosa, tu adesso pensi di poter gestire la situazione e per la prima settimana o due potrà essere solo via mail e così via, ma dopo senza accorgerti sarai fregato dalla stessa tecnologia, ti chiuderai in bagno con il cellulare e se tua moglie lo prendesse l'attaccheresti...e magari voleva solo fare una telefonata.
Non ti accorgerai di lasciare degli indizi evidenti che lasciano tutti i traditori come te (la mia ex fu beccata in un totale di 4 giorni in cui sono stato con lei), cose inconscie che saranno visibili agli altri e non a te.
Vai da un analista davvero, ma una cosa te la voglio dire, secondo me ti sei sposato con tua moglie non per amore, ma per un mero calcolo matematico moglie=trombata sicura, probabilmente la tua voglia di trombare è così forte da farti volere la trombata certa piuttosto che le avventure sporadiche, ma in questa condizione in cui tu a pancia piena hai avuto comunque la possibilità di infilarci il tuo amico pelvico lo hai fatto.
Analizza il perchè ti sei seriamente sposato e vedrai che il sesso sicuro ha una sua fondamentale importanza per te, cosa che è crollata con il figlio (ma chi te lo ha fatto fare ad avere un figlio a 31 anni????)


----------



## Realista (25 Maggio 2010)

L'essere umano in generale vive cercando al meglio di soddisfare i proprio bisogni.

Se sei conscio dei rischi che corri e sei disposto ad accettarli, fai bene a goderti la vita.


----------



## Anna A (25 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora ti dico una cosa, tu adesso pensi di poter gestire la situazione e per la prima settimana o due potrà essere solo via mail e così via, ma dopo senza accorgerti sarai fregato dalla stessa tecnologia, ti chiuderai in bagno con il cellulare e se tua moglie lo prendesse l'attaccheresti...e magari voleva solo fare una telefonata.
> Non ti accorgerai di lasciare degli indizi evidenti che lasciano tutti i traditori come te (la mia ex fu beccata in un totale di 4 giorni in cui sono stato con lei), cose inconscie che saranno visibili agli altri e non a te.
> Vai da un analista davvero, ma una cosa te la voglio dire, *secondo me ti sei sposato con tua moglie non per amore, ma per un mero calcolo matematico moglie=trombata sicura, probabilmente la tua voglia di trombare è così forte da farti volere la trombata certa piuttosto che le avventure sporadiche, ma in questa condizione in cui tu a pancia piena hai avuto comunque la possibilità di infilarci il tuo amico pelvico lo hai fatto.*
> Analizza il perchè ti sei seriamente sposato e vedrai che il sesso sicuro ha una sua fondamentale importanza per te, cosa che è crollata con il figlio (ma chi te lo ha fatto fare ad avere un figlio a 31 anni????)


 
ma non siamo mica nell'800 eh...


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non siamo mica nell'800 eh...


 Non siamo nell'800 ma diciamocelo, una persona single tromba quando capita, una persona con un rapporto ha una consuetudine molto maggiore è solo un vedere la differenza tra uomo single o impegnato (non per forza sposato, ma alla lunga magari lei voleva sposarsi).
Per le donne la cosa cambia parecchio, come disse la mia compagna ad una donna basta uscire fuori una sera per trovare un bell'imbusto pronto all'uso, visto che basta usare tre note per convincere moltissimi "Si La Do" (battuta vecchia come il mondo).
Ovviamente può essere smentito tutto questo, ma visto che mi è stato riferito non solo da una donna .
Certi uomini stanno nella coppia solo per il sesso con più continuità! (un mio amico per 4 anni non ha visto donna e poi di un botto ne ha avute persino troppe!!!!)
Mai sottovalutare il fattore sesso per un uomo.


----------



## Silvano (25 Maggio 2010)

Sono sempre più convinto di essere malato di sesso...forse è "solo" questo il vero problema.. :unhappy:
Ci penso in continuazione e il fatto che sia un periodo in cui sono in forma e cercato dalle donne ne amplifica esponenzialmente il problema.

Perchè credo sia una patologia? 

Perchè so i rischi che corro, so quanto farei soffrire mia moglie, non fossi malato non rischierei di mandare tutto a putt.... (scusate) solo per sesso. 
Mia moglie mi beccasse non mi perdonerebbe mai e poi mai. Mi pianterebbe in 5 minuti. questo lo so. La posta in gioco è altissima, se mi sbattesse fuori casa non avrei nessuno da cui andare, neppure genitori..

Ma è un impulso irrefrenabile e terribilmente perverso nel quale mi crogiolo con piacere abbandonando me stesso.  

Leggendo qualche articolo in rete ho trovato questo http://news2000.libero.it/speciali/sp78/pg3.html anche se a differenza di quanto citato nell'articolo non guardo pornografia nè mi sento deviato nei "costumi" sessuali.

Mi devo curare e basta. :unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2010)

E ti sei distrutto anche il posto di lavoro come ogni brava persona furba che si trova l'amante al lavoro. Guarisci, ma dopo mi sa che devi cercarti un nuovo lavoro sai? Non sembri una persona molto forte se preferisci cedere anche se quello che potresti perdere non è grosso, ma grossissimo.
Tu devi farti curare davvero oppure devi lavorare di mano parecchio, brutta cosa davero, ma mi sa che solo in questo modo risolveresti i tuoi problemi di eccessi ormonali.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Sono sempre più convinto di essere malato di sesso...forse è "solo" questo il vero problema.. :unhappy:
> Ci penso in continuazione e il fatto che sia un periodo in cui sono in forma e cercato dalle donne ne amplifica esponenzialmente il problema.
> 
> Perchè credo sia una patologia?
> ...


Solo tu puoi sapere se si tratta di tentazioni a cui VUOI cedere o se senti il bisogno di stimoli sessuali per dare valore a te stesso e ti è difficilissimo controllarti.
Nel secondo caso fai bene a cercare un terapeuta.


----------



## squonk (25 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Solo tu puoi sapere se si tratta di tentazioni a cui VUOI cedere o se senti il bisogno di stimoli sessuali per dare valore a te stesso e ti è difficilissimo controllarti.
> Nel secondo caso fai bene a cercare un terapeuta.


ù

Ciò che ora scorre dentro quella testa e quel pisello tra loro perfettamente indistinguibili ed interscambiabili è un mix micidiale tra ormoni, peterpanismo, egoismo, narcisismo, assoluta incapacità di empatia e pneumatica indifferenza nei confronti delle persone che lo amano davvero. Con i primi (gli ormoni) a dettare le danze di tutti gli altri ingredienti. Il tutto per dar vita al più eccellente sublimato di bastardaggine allo stato puro, insomma.

Lo dico per esserci passato, a suo tempo. Una volta rotto l'argine della "fedeltà", e capito che una sola non mi bastava, avevo una specie di carillon di donzelle che mi passava davanti facendomi la riverenza. Quano mi sentivo figo, quanto mi sentivo grande e potente come non mi ero mai sentito. Un'overdose all'ego, insomma.

Ne sono uscito con un amore (vero), terapia (tanta) e farmaci. Consiglio a Silvano: fatti curare a partire da ieri, ma già che ci sei, l'altroieri fatti una siringa di bromuro in vena. E, se non ti bastasse, fatti venire i calli alle mani. E inizia - se hai ancora una parvenza di umanità in quel fantoccio dentro il quale stai conducendo la tua esistenza, a rispettare tua moglie e tuo figlio. 

:unhappy:


----------



## Rinco80 (25 Maggio 2010)

*Ciò che ora scorre dentro quella testa e quel pisello tra loro perfettamente indistinguibili ed interscambiabili è un mix micidiale tra ormoni, peterpanismo, egoismo, narcisismo, assoluta incapacità di empatia e pneumatica indifferenza nei confronti delle persone che lo amano davvero. Con i primi (gli ormoni) a dettare le danze di tutti gli altri ingredienti. Il tutto per dar vita al più eccellente sublimato di bastardaggine allo stato puro, insomma.*





_mai parole furono piu' sante e vere_
_( scusate ma nn so come si fa a citare un messaggio di un altro..si vede che son nuovo eh????)_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2010)

Rinco80 ha detto:


> *Ciò che ora scorre dentro quella testa e quel pisello tra loro perfettamente indistinguibili ed interscambiabili è un mix micidiale tra ormoni, peterpanismo, egoismo, narcisismo, assoluta incapacità di empatia e pneumatica indifferenza nei confronti delle persone che lo amano davvero. Con i primi (gli ormoni) a dettare le danze di tutti gli altri ingredienti. Il tutto per dar vita al più eccellente sublimato di bastardaggine allo stato puro, insomma.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Basta clikare su quote o su quote ^^  (e poi quote semplice) se vuoi citare più post e poi rispondere a tutti con uno tuo unico. :up:


----------



## Rinco80 (25 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta clikare su quote o su quote ^^ (e poi quote semplice) se vuoi citare più post e poi rispondere a tutti con uno tuo unico. :up:


 

vediamo se cosi' ci siamo!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2010)

Rinco80 ha detto:


> vediamo se cosi' ci siamo!!!! :rotfl:


 Bravissimo!!! :up:


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Sono sempre più convinto di essere malato di sesso...forse è "solo" questo il vero problema.. :unhappy:
> Ci penso in continuazione e il fatto che sia un periodo in cui sono in forma e cercato dalle donne ne amplifica esponenzialmente il problema.
> 
> Perchè credo sia una patologia?
> ...


Secondo me la "malattia" è la scusante che ti sei trovato per non opporre resistenza agli ormoni che evidentemente sballonzolano più dei neuroni nella tua testa...

Bella balla per deresponsabilizzarsi e dirsi "che ci posso fare? sò malato!"...

Sembri uno che fa finta di star male per poter marinar la scuola...non sei un pò grandicello?


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me la "malattia" è la scusante che ti sei trovato per non opporre resistenza agli ormoni che evidentemente sballonzolano più dei neuroni nella tua testa...
> 
> Bella balla per deresponsabilizzarsi e dirsi "che ci posso fare? sò malato!"...
> 
> Sembri uno che fa finta di star male per poter marinar la scuola...non sei un pò grandicello?


 Eh sì eh... anche perchè le belle gnocche e i bei pischelli li vediam tuttiin strada, al lavoro, dal salumiere, al bar... basta poi sapersi regolare e controllare... anche certe specie di bestioline rimangono a lungoi monogami senza che ciò intacchi minimamente col loro modus comportandi o con la proliferazione della specie... quindi anche chi delinque abitualmente potrebbe portare a sua scusante una indole particolarmente turbolenta e avvezza a certi tratti...mhmmm... stamane passo in banca....sapete, se vedo un posto dove sono soldi non riesco a trattenermi....li voglio per me....sarò malata? giusto giusto che si avvicina l'estate!!!


----------



## Daniele (26 Maggio 2010)

Due consigli:
1) Gioco di mano gioco da villano (saggezza popolare ma ti serve)
2) Se non basyta bromuro.

Vedi che di voglia di colpire altre fanciulle con il tuo amenicolo te ne verrà molta meno visto che comunque ogni tanto con tua moglie dovrai anche provarci. :up:
Fallo, non penserai più al sesso come prima.


----------



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Due consigli:
> 1) Gioco di mano gioco da villano (saggezza popolare ma ti serve)
> 2) Se non basyta bromuro.
> 
> ...


 
e si come no.. adesso che gli hanno appena ragalato la play gli dici già di smettere? 

lasciamolo giocare. vedrai che fatica fra tutte che se lo contendono..
fra poco ci chiederà come si arriva a piedi a santiago de compostela che si fa meno fatica :carneval:


----------



## Silvano (26 Maggio 2010)

Un breve aggiornamento...

Ieri è venuto il ragazzo a prenderla a lavoro di sorpresa e per fortuna che è arrivato in anticipo perché avevo in mente di accompagnarla io (non fino sotto casa ovviamente) e fosse arrivato 10 min dopo ci avrebbe visti un pò troppo vicini....devo fare molta attenzione...
Inoltre lei mi ha detto che ha la stessa sensazione di chiusura di stomaco che ho io a casa e sta dormendo poco.

Poi a lavoro sembra che mi guardino tutti in modo diverso, o è solo una mia impressione, non so, anche perché non diamo spettacolo davanti a tutti (e ci mancherebbe).... 

Poi sono stupito di me, in senso negativo ovviamente, di come abbia la faccia tosta di tornare a casa da mia moglie come se proprio nulla fosse. Riesco anche a guardarla negli occhi senza problemi o segni di cedimento.
Mi sento proprio una persona malvagia....  

Ieri sera il cane non ho potuto portarlo alla solita ora perché mi sono intrattenuto con la spesa, ma mentre tornavo a casa passando dai giardini ho visto la ragazza con il labrador poco dopo l'ora che ci eravamo detti che probabilmente mi attendeva...  

Poi ironia della sorte...ero carico di spesa e davanti all'ascensore incontro un'altra  ragazza che vive nel mio condominio, credo pure fidanzata che mi ha aiutato a caricare la roba nell'ascensore in modo inaspettato e che stranamente era molto gentile, gentile in modo palesemente provocante.....

Ma che sta succedendo? sono io che non connetto più?


----------



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Un breve aggiornamento...
> 
> Ieri è venuto il ragazzo a prenderla a lavoro di sorpresa e per fortuna che è arrivato in anticipo perché avevo in mente di accompagnarla io (non fino sotto casa ovviamente) e fosse arrivato 10 min dopo ci avrebbe visti un pò troppo vicini....devo fare molta attenzione...
> Inoltre lei mi ha detto che ha la stessa sensazione di chiusura di stomaco che ho io a casa e sta dormendo poco.
> ...


va che se compri un pacchetto di chipster ci trovi dentro la sorpresa.. non lo sapevi?:rotfl:
sembri appena uscito dal seminario...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Un breve aggiornamento...
> 
> Ieri è venuto il ragazzo a prenderla a lavoro di sorpresa e per fortuna che è arrivato in anticipo perché avevo in mente di accompagnarla io (non fino sotto casa ovviamente) e fosse arrivato 10 min dopo ci avrebbe visti un pò troppo vicini....devo fare molta attenzione...
> Inoltre lei mi ha detto che ha la stessa sensazione di chiusura di stomaco che ho io a casa e sta dormendo poco.
> ...


 Mi sa di sì ...manco a roul bova succede...:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (26 Maggio 2010)

Silvano??? Ma che non ti rendi conto che vedresti come provocante anche una ottuagenaria che ti regala dei biscotti? se prima avevo il dubbio adesso sono certo, non ci provano con te sei tu che ti fai dei grandi viaggi per pensarti figo, la realtà la conosci ogni mattina che ti guardi allo specchio e solo tu sai dentro di te quale è ed ora mi azzitto!


----------



## Silvano (26 Maggio 2010)

Figo?? ma come posso sentirmi figo se metto le corna a mia moglie :unhappy:

Non sono proprio il tipo da pavoneggiarmi, nè andarne fiero.

Mi sento perennemente in colpa...è quasi logorante ma non riesco a venirne fuori..mi sa che ci sono dentro fino al collo...e devo sperare sempre che non si faccia beccare anche lei, ancora il suo futuro maritino ne va a discutere con mia moglie, è la cosa che mi terrorizza di più.... 

La ragazza che ho incontrato ieri era davvero provocante...non me lo sono immaginato io...di occasioni in passato me ne sono capitate tante ma in questo periodo sono più "debole" complice il problema specificato più volte nel post. :unhappy:


----------



## Iris (26 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Silvano??? Ma che non ti rendi conto che vedresti come provocante anche una ottuagenaria che ti regala dei biscotti? se prima avevo il dubbio adesso sono certo, non ci provano con te sei tu che ti fai dei grandi viaggi per pensarti figo, la realtà la conosci ogni mattina che ti guardi allo specchio e solo tu sai dentro di te quale è ed ora mi azzitto!


 
Beh, è vero!!! Pure le nonnette devono stare alla larga:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa eh! ma un pò mi viene da ridere...


----------



## Rinco80 (26 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Figo?? ma come posso sentirmi figo se metto le corna a mia moglie :unhappy:
> 
> Non sono proprio il tipo da pavoneggiarmi, nè andarne fiero.
> 
> ...


 



Silvano leggi il mess privato che ti ho mandato....


----------



## Brady (26 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Un breve aggiornamento...
> 
> Ieri è venuto il ragazzo a prenderla a lavoro di sorpresa e per fortuna che è arrivato in anticipo perché *avevo in mente di accompagnarla io* (non fino sotto casa ovviamente) e fosse arrivato 10 min dopo ci avrebbe visti un pò troppo vicini....devo fare molta attenzione...
> Inoltre lei mi ha detto che ha la stessa sensazione di chiusura di stomaco che ho io a casa e sta dormendo poco.
> ...


Silvano, ti prego, risparmia almeno il labrador!...


----------



## Daniele (26 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Silvano, ti prego, risparmia almeno il labrador!...


Bhe sai com'è...se il Labrador è femmina e lo guardasse con quella lingua penzoloni provocante....:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Silvano, ti prego, risparmia almeno il labrador!...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Figo?? ma come posso sentirmi figo se metto le corna a mia moglie :unhappy:
> 
> Non sono proprio il tipo da pavoneggiarmi, nè andarne fiero.
> 
> ...


 
Se non ti pavoneggi, non ti senti figo, hai paura di essere beccato, ti senti dipendente e/o malato e soprattutto, ti senti una m... a mettere le corna a tua moglie...

*SMETTI SUBITO!!!!*

Ma chi te lo fa fare?????????


----------



## marziam83 (27 Maggio 2010)

Se la tradirai non potrai piu' tornare indietro..... prendi tua moglie e vai subito a fare una vacanza romantica con lei senza la figlia....


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2010)

marziam83 ha detto:


> Se la tradirai non potrai piu' tornare indietro..... prendi tua moglie e vai subito a fare una vacanza romantica con lei senza la figlia....


Troppo tardi, il caro Silvano ha sfoderato il pitone.....uhmm, biscia???


----------



## Silvano (27 Maggio 2010)

ragazzi sono ormai giorni che sono divorato dai sensi di colpa...dormo pochissimo e male, mangio zero, sto vivendo di M!

Oggi non sono andato a pranzo con lei...le ho dato forfaint e mi sono chiuso in ufficio..  è un buon segno?


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> ragazzi sono ormai giorni che sono divorato dai sensi di colpa...dormo pochissimo e male, mangio zero, sto vivendo di M!
> 
> Oggi non sono andato a pranzo con lei...le ho dato forfaint e mi sono chiuso in ufficio..  è un buon segno?



Potrebbe essere... ma tu puoi sconfiggerlo provandoci con una nuova! :rotfl:

Scherzi a parte, è sempre bene quando sopraggiunge il senso di colpa.


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2010)

Almeno sai di aver sbagliato! Sai io se fossi in te parlerei alla donzelletta in questione dicendole che si c'è attrazione tra di voi (ma dove!!! ti faresti anche puffetta visto quello che scrivi) ma che questa cosa non è ne "magia" e ne unica, succede molto spesso a dire il vero e (balla atroce) tu la provasti uguale per tua moglie ma adesso ti trovi a tradirla, se non si smonta con questo per cui hai paragonato la vostra situazione emotiva con quella di tua moglie si vede che è come un Koala attaccato al suo albero di eucalipto.
Sinceramente se lei si smontasse tutto sarebbe perfetto e tu non avresti più le tentazioni...bhe fuorchè il labrador, ma spero per te che ti riesca a trattenere in quel caso.
I sensi di colpa li hai se continui così verrai sicuramente scoperto e ti farà solo male il tutto solo per del sesso che ha il valore che ha. (cioè poco)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> ragazzi sono ormai giorni che sono divorato dai sensi di colpa...dormo pochissimo e male, mangio zero, sto vivendo di M!
> 
> Oggi non sono andato a pranzo con lei...le ho dato forfaint e mi sono chiuso in ufficio..  è un buon segno?


 
No, devi rincarare la dose.

Non rispondere più a nessun sms o mail che lei ti invierà.

Dopo una settimana prendila e falle un discorso chiaro, le parole trovale tu, l'importante è che sia chiaro il messaggio, cioè:

Considerami un dispensatore di piacere...da me puoi avere, se vuoi,
SOLO E SOLTANTO SESSO, e non ogni volta che vuoi, ma quando andrà bene a me. Per il resto non rompermi le b.... e non continuare a sminchiarmi con richieste di vederci, o con messaggi vari. Punto.

Resta irremovibile.

Se è una donna intelligente capirà e si farà andare bene la cosa:
sceglierà se continuare a considerarti solo un pitone ( e approfittare di te come tale) o se lasciarti per sempre.
In ogni caso accetta, serenamente.

Ciaooooo


----------



## Rinco80 (27 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, devi rincarare la dose.
> 
> Non rispondere più a nessun sms o mail che lei ti invierà.
> 
> ...


 


BRAVISSIMA.....
Questa è l'unica cosa che puoi e devi fare, anzi eviterei di lasciare qualsiasi appiglio o eventuale ritorno sui propri passi-sbagli perchè uno dei due finirebbe inevitabilmente a non voler piu' accettare solo una sesso-relazione con tutte le conseguenze del caso.....scappaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!:aereo:


----------



## Silvano (27 Maggio 2010)

Domani pomeriggio scappo per quasi una settimana con la famiglia al mare...

Dovrebbe ulteriormente darmi una mano.... 

speriamo in bene...devo dire che i vostri consigli hanno contribuito ad aiutarmi :up: grazie


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Domani pomeriggio scappo per quasi una settimana con la famiglia al mare...
> 
> Dovrebbe ulteriormente darmi una mano....
> 
> speriamo in bene...devo dire che i vostri consigli hanno contribuito ad aiutarmi :up: grazie



Siamo contenti per te.

Naturalmente dovrai mandare ad admin le coordinate del tuo conto corrente per la fatturazione.

Ciao


----------



## Anna A (27 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Domani pomeriggio scappo per quasi una settimana con la famiglia al mare...
> 
> Dovrebbe ulteriormente darmi una mano....
> 
> speriamo in bene...devo dire che i vostri consigli hanno contribuito ad aiutarmi :up: grazie


a bè certo location perfetta ..:rotfl:
così al ritorno ci racconterai della tresca nata fra gli ombrelloni con una procace bagnina


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a bè certo location perfetta ..:rotfl:
> così al ritorno ci racconterai della tresca nata fra gli ombrelloni con una procace bagnina


Sperando che non nasca la tresca con la nonna ottuagenaria dell'ombrellone affianco...aveva quel modo così provocante di arancare in giro... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (27 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sperando che non nasca la tresca con la nonna ottuagenaria dell'ombrellone affianco...aveva quel modo così provocante di arancare in giro... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


oh comunque silvano è simpatico!


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh comunque silvano è simpatico!


Sinceramente si!!!:up:


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, devi rincarare la dose.
> 
> Non rispondere più a nessun sms o mail che lei ti invierà.
> 
> ...


Non c'è che dire.

Davvero una donna....con le palle! :mexican:


----------



## Silvano (28 Maggio 2010)

Oggi alla fine ci sono un pò ricascato, abbiamo pranzato assieme e pure in un posto isolato..... 

Però le ho fatto un discorso serio di come tra noi debba subito finire....lei per un attimo sembrava piangesse  e che cavolo...

Allora io le ho detto di non sposarsi e mandare tutto a monte se non è felice ma lei ha detto che vuole andare fino in fondo per il bene che vuole al suo uomo..non lo lascerebbe mai...sono assieme da tantissimi anni e si conoscono fin da piccoli. 

mi chiedo allora cosa voglia, solo sesso? non credo da come è appiccicosa....si sente confusa e vuole che le stia vicino nel frattempo che trova la via giusta...  

tra esattamente 1 ora me ne vado al mare!!!! e lei c'è rimasta abbastanza male, oltre che al discorso..

saluti a tutti e buone vacanze (per chi le fa)


----------



## Rinco80 (28 Maggio 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Oggi alla fine ci sono un pò ricascato, abbiamo pranzato assieme e pure in un posto isolato.....
> 
> Però le ho fatto un discorso serio di come tra noi debba subito finire....lei per un attimo sembrava piangesse  e che cavolo...
> 
> ...


 

ascolta uno scemo questa  vuole tenerti e poi buttarti via quando nn gli servirai piu'......ma come fa a pensare ancora di sposarsi, si dovrebbe fermare visto che è in tempo, nel frattempo fermati TU

b vacanze


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non c'è che dire.
> 
> Davvero una donna....con le palle! :mexican:


 
Grazie...sono lusingata del complimento..e proprio da parte dell'amministratore!

Non c'è che dire..le frequentazioni altolocate mi giovano :up:.


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2010)

Secondo me l'unica che deve farsi curare è tua moglie, ha una grave malattia: tu (maschio con poca spina dorsale, autocontrollo zero, e che se la racconta pure).

A scanso di malintesi e/o litigate: si è un giudizio, e me ne sbatto che non si danno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non c'è che dire.
> 
> Davvero una donna....con le palle! :mexican:


 :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Silvano (3 Giugno 2010)

Tornato dalle ferie....

Ho passato 5 giorni abbastanza tranquillo con mia moglie e figlia al mare.
A tratti mi sono quasi dimenticato quello che ho fatto 

Oggi rientrando a lavoro l'ho vista...non ci siamo guardati fino al pomeriggio neanche in faccia e poi avvicinandosi mi ha detto una serie di parolacce dirette dicendo che sono uno str....ecc ecc con tutte le rime....

Poi dopo un'ora è venuta a cercarmi e mi ha abbracciato di colpo ma io sono rimasto freddo anche se con una erezione da guinnes dei primati (che lei ha notato).... credo comunque di averla superata.  

poi mi ha detto una cosa che mi ha fatto agitare....che dopo quelle 3-4 volte con me non riesce più a farlo più con il fidanzato.  

Ora che faccio?? 

La ragazza del labrador l'ho rivista giusto ieri mentre portavo il cane e abbiamo di nuovo parlato un pò...ma ho resistito a farle avanche moleste anche se aveva un pantaloncino corto che metteva in evidenza il meraviglioso lato B..


----------



## Anna A (3 Giugno 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Tornato dalle ferie....
> 
> Ho passato 5 giorni abbastanza tranquillo con mia moglie e figlia al mare.
> A tratti mi sono quasi dimenticato quello che ho fatto
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mandrillo proprio..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2010)

Silvano ha detto:


> Tornato dalle ferie....
> 
> Ho passato 5 giorni abbastanza tranquillo con mia moglie e figlia al mare.
> A tratti mi sono quasi dimenticato quello che ho fatto
> ...


Non cedere. Sono tutte tattiche messe in atto dalle donne insicure.

Dille: la cosa non mi riguarda.

Bentornato


----------

